# Donne virtuali



## Old Asudem (13 Marzo 2008)

Da circa due annetti ho scoperto i forumS .
Prima frequentavo sporadicamente una chat ma avevo a che fare più con uomini (in chat ti contattano solo le lesbiche:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Nel forum hai la possibilità di confrontarti con più persone, una visione più vasta ed estesa. Frequentate dalla gente più disparata, caratterialmente più diversa, più contrapposta. E come sempre, ammetto,  le donne sono sempre quelle che più mi piacciono, più mi suscitano ammirazione, simpatia, empatia e sorellanza. C'è poco da fare. Le preferisco, le trovo più solide, più simpatiche, più ironiche, più brillanti.
Eppure ogni tanto mi scontro con delle realtà femminili che mi fanno cadere les pelotas sotto i feltrini delle sedie perchè mi fan capire quanto ancora sia lunga la strada da fare, quanto ancora oggi ci sian donne che *sono VERAMENTE convinte *che l'unica cosa che attrae,indipendentemente dagli scopi, sia l'aspetto sessuale e la maschera di femme fatale (anche se sotto sotto  di fatale c'è pochetto..).
Donne che credono che il sesso sia l'unico argomento che tira, che aiuta a dimenticare le miserie e le disgrazie, che pensano che la loro personalità non sia abbastanza per comunicare qualcosa.
E mi viene una tristezza infinita ma anche un'incazzatura tremenda.
Perchè alla fine, se sei una persona normale vivi sì di sesso, di storie, di miserie e di disgrazie ma anche di pensieri, di spiritualità, di filosofia, di cultura, di letteratura, di nutrimento dell'anima, di religione e di tante altre cose che potrebbero tradurre comunque l'immagine di te.
Perchè non trasmettere anche quelle? 
Una donna che si pone solo come un'assatanata del sesso , un 'ingorda mangiatrice di uomini che non vuole parlare d'altro  fa un grave torto alle altre donne del forum. E alle donne in generale.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Da circa due annetti ho scoperto i forumS .
> Prima frequentavo sporadicamente una chat ma avevo a che fare più con uomini (in chat ti contattano solo le lesbiche:balloon
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sulla femme fatale sono d'accordo con te. Io vivo sia di sesso che di spiritualità.Ma mi piacciono SOPRATTUTTO le teste delle persone, uomini o donne che si sia. Poi delle volte credo sia più facile mettere davanti l'esteriorità, sono difese...

Le mangiatrici di uomini non mi irritano, basta che lascino stare gli uomini già occupati...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o che perlomeno non nascondano dietro l'amore quello che non è altro che conferma del proprio potere di seduzione. Non c'è nulla di male. Ognuno vive come gli pare e piace...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sulla femme fatale sono d'accordo con te. Io vivo sia di sesso che di spiritualità.Ma mi piacciono SOPRATTUTTO le teste delle persone, uomini o donne che si sia. Poi delle volte credo sia più facile mettere davanti l'esteriorità, sono difese...
> 
> Le mangiatrici di uomini non mi irritano, basta che lascino stare gli uomini già occupati...
> 
> ...


e no! non ne sto facendo una questione di uomini liberi o no da adescare.
stiamo parlando di donne, semplicemente donne che sembrano esistere in quanto organi sessuali e non teste, cervelli, cuore e sentimento.
Di che esteriorità parli ? in un forum? in una realtà virtuale?
a me nella vita reale la mangiatrice di uomini interessa come lo studio dei tarocchi ma m'infastidisce, mi fa incazzare che in un forum (e non mi riferisco solo a questo) debba porsi con solo quella veste come se dietro non ci fosse altro.


----------



## MK (13 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e no! non ne sto facendo una questione di uomini liberi o no da adescare.
> stiamo parlando di donne, semplicemente donne che sembrano esistere in quanto organi sessuali e non teste, cervelli, cuore e sentimento.
> Di che esteriorità parli ? in un forum? in una realtà virtuale?
> a me nella vita reale la mangiatrice di uomini interessa come lo studio dei tarocchi ma m'infastidisce, mi fa incazzare che in un forum (e non mi riferisco solo a questo) debba porsi con solo quella veste come se dietro non ci fosse altro.


 
C'è chi indossa le maschere e chi no. E' un forum, non è la vita vera... E le persone giocano, provocano... A me non fanno incazzare. Io non sono così ma ognuno si pone come vuole...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2008)

Credo che proprio la dimensione virtuale di un forum consenta innanzitutto di mostrarsi con ciò che si pensa  possa impattare sugli altri con maggiore immediatezza.... e cosa vi è di più impattante del sesso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo scotto è quello di venir valutati in quanto gambe, culi tette e compagnia cantando...
Ovviamente l'aspetto correlato, e quindi non secondario, è quello di poterla e potersela raccontare, di mostrarsi come si vorrebbe essere e non come si è...

Di base per chi approccia i forum con questo attegiamento a mio parere vi è la precisa volontà di non volersi far conoscere davvero, di non voler andar oltre il monitor, di voler mantere alte le difese, ma con la speranza che attraverso il sesso qualcuno/a possa sentirsi portato/a ad andar oltre quelle difese...innescando pericolose dinamiche che fanno sì che poi proprio l'approccio di natura sessuale venga sentito come offensivo e riduttivo per la persona stessa che l'ha agito e che poi si ritrova ad esserne oggetto.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Da circa due annetti ho scoperto i forumS .
> Prima frequentavo sporadicamente una chat ma avevo a che fare più con uomini (in chat ti contattano solo le lesbiche:balloon
> 
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , e' triste ... e' triste assai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  confondono il "proporsi" con "svendersi".


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sulla femme fatale sono d'accordo con te.* Io vivo sia di sesso che di spiritualità.Ma mi piacciono SOPRATTUTTO le teste delle* persone, uomini o donne che si sia. Poi delle volte credo sia più facile mettere davanti l'esteriorità, sono difese...
> 
> Le mangiatrici di uomini non mi irritano, basta che lascino stare gli uomini già occupati...
> 
> ...


tutti viviamo di sesso, spiritualità ,aria e vento; c'è da dire che più si vive la propria sessualità in maniera appagante e serena,
 più si acquista sicurezza nei confronti della capacità di seduzione ,meno la si mette alla prova


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

sapete che a me invece continua davvero a stupire il fatto che molti dicano che il virtuale non è reale.
Ma in che senso??


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sapete che a me invece continua davvero a stupire il fatto che molti dicano che il virtuale non è reale.
> Ma in che senso??


 
Nel senso che tu sicuramente non sei nella realtà una fogliolina che cammina....noi parliamo conm te e non sappiamo chi sei.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2008)

nel senso che non ci si tocca e non ci si vede.
ma tu e quelli che mi hanno letto nelcorso degli anni ,sapete mille volte più cose di me cheil mio giornalaio,o la vicina di casa  la quale ha la grande gioia di vedermi , parlarmi ....
perchè qui esprimo il mio pensiero, le mie idee ,
cose che maggiormente mi caratterizzano


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Nel senso che tu sicuramente non sei nella realtà una fogliolina che cammina....noi parliamo conm te e non sappiamo chi sei.


ma quello è un avatar e un nick, tanto per non avere solo un testo di righe e per identificare l'autore. 
No intendo che sembra da quello che dite che quando ti siedi al pc e scrivi diventi un altro. Ma in che senso? sopratutto in un forum, dove se frequenti per un pò viene credo naturale aprirsi  come fai a fingere di essere quello che non sei?
ma sopratutto, a che pro? I tuoi testi non sono virtuali, sono reali, sono pensieri.
Tuoi. Il tuo modo di essere viene fuori leggendoti un pò. Non capite che non c'è nessuna differenza tra il virtuale e il reale?? non in un forum


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2008)

a meno che , un giorno mi alzi decidendo di divertirmi inventandomi di essere una gheisha con l'ambizione della correzione di bozze e una leggerissima mania di grandezza
e mi metta a giocare a shangai con quelli che ci cascano o ci vogliono cascare...
ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma quello è un avatar e un nick, tanto per non avere solo un testo di righe e per identificare l'autore.
> No intendo che sembra da quello che dite che quando ti siedi al pc e scrivi diventi un altro. Ma in che senso? sopratutto in un forum, dove se frequenti per un pò viene credo naturale aprirsi come fai a fingere di essere quello che non sei?
> ma sopratutto, a che pro? I tuoi testi non sono virtuali, sono reali, sono pensieri.
> Tuoi. Il tuo modo di essere viene fuori leggendoti un pò. Non capite che non c'è nessuna differenza tra il virtuale e il reale?? non in un forum


Io non fingo. ma credo che ci sia qualcuno che finga di essere qualcun altro. Darsi un'altra identità rivela comunque un bisogno. Qui c'è ad esempio chi ha un nick con una identità seria per così dire, ed un clone con altre identità meno serie. Significa secondo me non riuscire a far coesistere nella stessa personalità più aspetti, o vergognarsi a rivelarlo.
Ad esempio: Iris qui ha una identità, ha espresso parecchie volte le proprie opinioni e ha rivelato un carattere. Da Iris riguardo a determinati argomenti ci si aspetta una reazione..o almeno così crede lei.
Supponiamo che Iris nella realtà perda la brocca, abbandoni i figli, cui si è sempre detta danto dedita, e vada con uno sposato. Potrebbe non riuscire a confessarlo, ma averne la necessità. E allora ve lo dice, ma con un suo clone.
E' un esempio di ciò che può avvenire dietro ad un pc...nella realtà non è possibile.
Questa è la differenza: Iris nel virtuale confida molto più che nel reale, ma può non metterci la faccia, la reputazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Io non sto discutendo sulla sessualità delle persone ma sul modo di comunicare. Concodo con brugola che in un forum, mentire, mettersi una maschera è assolutamente inutile e poco fattibile. Nel senso che la puoi indossare per un po' ma alla fine la tua personalità ,la tua testa, i tuoi pensieri devono (se ci sono) per forza di cose prevalere sulla facciata.
Anche nel mio caso  ci sono persone trovate tramite forum e blogs che mi conoscono meglio di tanti conoscenti reali. Perché il forum permette di aprirsi e mostrarsi come si è con la difesa di uno schermo che però non ci esenta da critiche, risate, complimenti , simpatie e coinvolgimenti.
Quello che m'intristisce è che credo che queste donne si presentino con il jolly del sesso proprio come fanno nella realtà (lasciamo perdere le cozze che si dipingono come strafighe che passano la vita a divertirsi).
Che poi, per chiarirci, non è che chi non parla di sesso in un forum debba necessariamente non praticarlo nel reale. Cosa che invece mi pare di leggere tra le righe di risposta quando lo si fa notare.
La battuta, il discorso anche vasto ci sta benissimo ma se si limita a quello ,io personalmente, lo trovo patetico e tristanzuolo.


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io non sto discutendo sulla sessualità delle persone ma sul modo di comunicare. Concodo con brugola che in un forum, mentire, mettersi una maschera è assolutamente inutile e poco fattibile. Nel senso che la puoi indossare per un po' ma alla fine la tua personalità ,la tua testa, i tuoi pensieri devono (se ci sono) per forza di cose prevalere sulla facciata.
> Anche nel mio caso ci sono persone trovate tramite forum e blogs che mi conoscono meglio di tanti conoscenti reali. Perché il forum permette di aprirsi e mostrarsi come si è con la difesa di uno schermo che però non ci esenta da critiche, risate, complimenti , simpatie e coinvolgimenti.
> Quello che m'intristisce è che credo che queste donne si presentino con il jolly del sesso proprio come fanno nella realtà (lasciamo perdere le cozze che si dipingono come strafighe che passano la vita a divertirsi).
> Che poi, per chiarirci, non è che chi non parla di sesso in un forum debba necessariamente non praticarlo nel reale. Cosa che invece mi pare di leggere tra le righe di risposta quando lo si fa notare.
> La battuta, il discorso anche vasto ci sta benissimo ma se si limita a quello ,io personalmente, lo trovo patetico e tristanzuolo.


 
Ognuno dice quello che ha da dire. Forse c'è chi non riesce a dire di più.O crede che l'unico mezzo per attirare l'attenzione sia la propria sessualità Lo trovo triste anche io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> a meno che , un giorno mi alzi decidendo di divertirmi inventandomi di essere una gheisha con l'ambizione della correzione di bozze e una leggerissima mania di grandezza
> e mi metta a giocare a shangai con quelli che ci cascano o ci vogliono cascare...
> ma questa è un'altra storia


Io credo che con le identità "schermo" ci si riveli ugualmente.
Sia un gioco di ruolo che, come dice Iris, permetta di rivelare parti di sè.
Io, per gioco scoperto, ho assunto qui un'altra identità o meglio un'altro nick e ho provato a interpreare un ruolo opposto al mio carattere e sentire...ma era una fatica immane. Posso farlo per qualche post...
Altro caso è quello di chi ha davvero disturbi della personalità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non fingo. ma credo che ci sia qualcuno che finga di essere qualcun altro. Darsi un'altra identità rivela comunque un bisogno. Qui c'è ad esempio chi ha un nick con una identità seria per così dire, ed un clone con altre identità meno serie. Significa secondo me non riuscire a far coesistere nella stessa personalità più aspetti, o vergognarsi a rivelarlo.
> Ad esempio: Iris qui ha una identità, ha espresso parecchie volte le proprie opinioni e ha rivelato un carattere. Da Iris riguardo a determinati argomenti ci si aspetta una reazione..o almeno così crede lei.
> Supponiamo che Iris nella realtà perda la brocca, abbandoni i figli, cui si è sempre detta danto dedita, e vada con uno sposato. Potrebbe non riuscire a confessarlo, ma averne la necessità. E allora ve lo dice, ma con un suo clone.
> E' un esempio di ciò che può avvenire dietro ad un pc...nella realtà non è possibile.
> Questa è la differenza: Iris nel virtuale confida molto più che nel reale, ma può non metterci la faccia, la reputazione.


Ma se Iris ...decidesse di fare qualcosa nella vita in contrasto che quel che ha sempre pensato e fatto e, di conseguenza, in contrasto con la personalità espressa nel web ...cosa la potrebbe mai bloccare dal manifestarla nel virtuale...mica ha da perderci la faccia...solo un avatar...


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che con le identità "schermo" ci si riveli ugualmente.
> Io, per gioco scoperto, ho assunto qui un'altra identità o meglio un'altro nick e *ho provato a interpreare un ruolo opposto al mio carattere e sentire...ma era una fatica immane.* Posso farlo per qualche post...
> Altro caso è quello di chi ha davvero disturbi della personalità.


è proprio quello che intendo io. Se riesce più di tanto diventa disturbo di personalità


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che con le identità "schermo" ci si riveli ugualmente.
> Sia un gioco di ruolo che, come dice Iris, permetta di rivelare parti di sè.
> Io, per gioco scoperto, ho assunto qui un'altra identità o meglio un'altro nick* e ho provato a interpreare un ruolo opposto al mio carattere e sentire...ma era una fatica immane. Posso farlo per qualche post...*
> Altro caso è quello di chi ha davvero disturbi della personalità.


ne sono oltremodo convinta. a me ha stupito moltissimo proprio constatare quanto di me uscisse fuori da semplici post,
mi sono resa conto che molte delle cose e atteggiamenti che mi si attribuivano erano quelli della vita di tutti i giorni.
non si sfugge dalla propria personalità...se c'è e non la si vuol nascondere e tanto fanno anche gli occhi pù attenti di chi sa leggere


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è proprio quello che intendo io. Se riesce più di tanto diventa disturbo di personalità


cioè, tu sei così veramente???
pensavo avessi il filino


----------



## brugola (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè, tu sei così veramente???
> pensavo avessi il filino


ahimè si....
che è il filino?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ne sono oltremodo convinta. a me ha stupito moltissimo proprio constatare quanto di me uscisse fuori da semplici post,
> mi sono resa conto che molte delle cose e atteggiamenti che mi si attribuivano erano quelli della vita di tutti i giorni.
> non si sfugge dalla propria personalità...se c'è e non la si vuol nascondere e tanto fanno anche gli occhi pù attenti di chi sa leggere


Però...

i traditori nascondono molto bene parti di sè in forte contrasto con la vita che hanno sempre condotto, le cose dette, i valori affermati...
se si ha intenzione di utilizzzare il virtuale come trampolino per il reale ..."recitare" una parte può venire utile...
Ultimamente mi è stato più volte chiesto se avessi incontrato persone del forum nel reale (in effetti ho incontrato due forumiste e credo ne incontrerò altre con cui ho instaurato rapporti) e in particolare uomini...suppongo per "scoprire altarini" ...non mi capacito come qualcuno possa pensare che io possa spendere il mio tempo nel virtuale mostrandomi in un modo (come credo che chi mi ha letto un po' di volte se ne sia fatto un'idea) e poi incontrare persone conosciute sul web per intrecciare relazioni...
Può accadere nel reale che l'animatrice dell'oratorio abbia tresche ...ma perché mai ipotizzare che questo possa accadere nel virtuale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?
Che senso avrebbe?

Però mi stupisce anche questo accanimento a volermi "incastrare"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...a che pro?


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però...
> 
> i traditori nascondono molto bene parti di sè in forte contrasto con la vita che hanno sempre condotto, le cose dette, i valori affermati...
> se si ha intenzione di utilizzzare il virtuale come trampolino per il reale ..."recitare" una parte può venire utile...
> ...


quello che so che quando la coscienza è pulita si cammina e si scrive a testa alta senza il timore di essere smentiti.
 non ho mai capito come mai in questi posti chi ha una vita lineare passa per ipocrita e chi intrallazza è una persona che ha il coraggio delle proprie idee (..?!)


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se Iris ...decidesse di fare qualcosa nella vita in contrasto che quel che ha sempre pensato e fatto e, di conseguenza, in contrasto con la personalità espressa nel web ...cosa la potrebbe mai bloccare dal manifestarla nel virtuale...mica ha da perderci la faccia...solo un avatar...


Ti posso assicurare che conosco persone in questo Forum che mi hanno rivelato in privato cose che con il nick non riuscivano a dire. E non erano dei folli.
Chi ha una identità forte o presunta tale, tutta di un pezzo, ha tale difficoltà. Che poi si riscontra anche nella vita reale.


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> quello che so che quando la coscienza è pulita si cammina e si scrive a testa alta senza il timore di essere smentiti.
> non ho mai capito come mai in questi posti chi ha una vita lineare passa per ipocrita e chi intrallazza è una persona che ha il coraggio delle proprie idee (..?!)


Io non l'ho mai pensato!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti posso assicurare che conosco persone in questo Forum che mi hanno rivelato in privato cose che con il nick non riuscivano a dire. E non erano dei folli.
> Chi ha una identità forte o presunta tale, tutta di un pezzo, ha tale difficoltà. Che poi si riscontra anche nella vita reale.


Certo che in mp si rivelano altre cose, a persone di cui ci si fida, ma per ragioni "reali" ...timore che trapelino attraverso incaute letture...ma non credo proprio cose in contrasto con quanto espresso a parole...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

*Femmina*

O.T.

Sempre stupendi i tuoi avatar.
Conosci l'autore di quello di oggi?
Era la pubblicità di Chanel?


----------



## Iris (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che in mp si rivelano altre cose, a persone di cui ci si fida, ma per ragioni "reali" ...timore che trapelino attraverso incaute letture...ma non credo proprio cose in contrasto con quanto espresso a parole...


In linea di massima è come dici tu. Ma qualche volta mi è capitato di trovarmi di fronte a persone proprio diverse. Non è forse ipocrisia, è debolezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> In linea di massima è come dici tu. Ma qualche volta mi è capitato di trovarmi di fronte a persone proprio diverse. Non è forse ipocrisia, è debolezza.


Complessità.
Non credo contrasto netto...

In realtà io frequento privé


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Complessità.
> Non credo contrasto netto...
> 
> In realtà io frequento privé


persa ma chi è la donna del tou avatar?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> persa ma chi è la donna del tou avatar?


Donna Read ...la moglie di James Stewart ne "La vita è meravigliosa"...


Piango regolarmente quando "...senti il campanelli? un angelo ha messo le ali..."


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Donna Read ...la moglie di James Stewart ne "La vita è meravigliosa"...
> 
> 
> Piango regolarmente quando "...senti il campanelli? un angelo ha messo le ali..."


ecco chi era!
film bellissimo..io giù a caragnare quando arrivano tutti con i soldoni nel cesto..
però (dopo 14 volte che l'ho visto..) l'ultima volta mi ha un po' annoiato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco chi era!
> film bellissimo..io giù a caragnare quando arrivano tutti con i soldoni nel cesto..
> però (dopo 14 volte che l'ho visto..) l'ultima volta mi ha un po' annoiato.


Dai piangi con me...quando ne "Il buio oltre la siepe" svegliano Scout in tribunale e le dicono:"Alzati sta passando tuo padre"


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> 
> Sempre stupendi i tuoi avatar.
> Conosci *l'autore di quello di og*gi?
> Era la pubblicità di Chanel?


arte contemporanea, 
Ashley David.
certo nulla in confronto al klimt o schiele di prima eh?
vestitino glamour per il fine settimana 
di lavoro per me .
parto per foligno e vi penserò donnine virtuali
mettete un paio di virgole a caso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> arte contemporanea,
> Ashley David.
> certo nulla in confronto al klimt o schiele di prima eh?
> vestitino glamour per il fine settimana
> ...


Certo non c'è confronto ...per questo trasmette leggerezza...
Abito pratico...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai piangi con me...quando ne "Il buio oltre la siepe" svegliano Scout in tribunale e le dicono:"Alzati sta passando tuo padre"












  guarda non c'è  che l'imbarazzo della scelta.
Se andiamo ai giorni nostri quando  voglio proprio farmi una bella, sana caragnata mi sparo l'uomo che sussurrava ai cavalli e ci dò che ci dò 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ( senza il cinesino sto cadendo nel baratro degli accenti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Ricordo la mi nonnina che quando tornava dal cinema diceva:
Era bellissimo! ho pianto tanto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda non c'è che l'imbarazzo della scelta.
> Se andiamo ai giorni nostri quando voglio proprio farmi una bella, sana caragnata mi sparo l'uomo che sussurrava ai cavalli e ci dò che ci dò
> 
> 
> ...


Certo!
Ma io mi riferivo a scene che anche isolate dal contesto o anche solo ricordate mi commuovono.
Come la scena finale di "Tutti a casa" quando a Napoli Sordi prende il mitragliatore e dice "Non si può stare sempre a guardare"...mi basta pensarla...
Come quella scena de "Il buio oltre la siepe"
Ti risparmio "Come eravamo"...


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> più si acquista sicurezza nei confronti della capacità di seduzione ,meno la si mette alla prova


Assolutamente d'accordo. La sessualità dovrebbe essere naturale, come respirare...


----------



## Old Addos (14 Marzo 2008)

*Già*

Anch' io sono un frequentatore di siti di incontri ; in genere , conoscere di persona le interlocutrici virtuali è un' esperienza deludente , poichè viene a mancare il " fascino " determinato dal fatto di non sapere chi c' è dall' altra parte della tastiera ;

dare un nome , un volto ed una voce a chi era sino al giorno prima , soltanto un nick magari altisonante , è come riscoprire il vicino di pianerottolo ;

ritengo però che sia giusto così , per non cadere nell' errore di credere che la chat sia il solo modo di comunicare.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Ok, mi riferivo a tutti quei blog nei quali l'home page promette mare e monti, la mascherina  veneziana sugli occhioni sornioni e la tetta fiera e bricconcella che occhieggia sorniona da un corpetto rosso cardinale sopra una guepière da paura..
Mi riferivo a quegli avatar alla "cazzo, guarda qua che popo' di quarto di manza che sono!!"
Io non ho nulla contro questo. Assolutamente.E non ho nulla contro le zoccole.
Assolutamente nulla.
Quello che mi fa incazzare è l'indignazione delle *presunte e mancate* zoccole quando qualcuno (uomo o donna), comprensibilmente, le  tratta come tali  (zoccole) e glielo lo fa notare..
Allora parte l'indignazione, la furia, l'offesa.
ma ragazze  mie, difendetelo questo ruolo, custoditelo, combattete, fatelo valere per quello che è.
Perchè l'ipocrisia più malsana e patetica è proprio nella malafede di chi si professa qualcosa che non è o che vorrebbe essere.
Senza contare che per me la zoccola vera, quella da rispettare, è bocca di rosa, quella vera, che lo fa con passione e con amore o la povera crista che apre le cosce  tutto il giorno per mangiare o dar da mangiare.
Chapeau a quest'ultime non certo ad altre


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2008)

*Non capisco*

Vivi e lascia vivere... dove sta il problema... mah... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Il mondo è grande, c'è spazio per tutti. E la bellezza sta proprio nella diversità di ognuno di noi. Senza differenze come fa a nascere il confronto?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ok, mi riferivo a tutti quei blog nei quali l'home page promette mare e monti, la mascherina veneziana sugli occhioni sornioni e la tetta fiera e bricconcella che occhieggia sorniona da un corpetto rosso cardinale sopra una guepière da paura..
> Mi riferivo a quegli avatar alla "cazzo, guarda qua che popo' di quarto di manza che sono!!"
> Io non ho nulla contro questo. Assolutamente.E non ho nulla contro le zoccole.
> Assolutamente nulla.
> ...


Chapeau a te!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ps. Mi veniva in mente un altro thread... e parafrasandolo ed addattandolo:

DAVANTI CONVENTO...DI DIETRO MONUMENTO!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vivi e lascia vivere... dove sta il problema... mah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'è posto anche per chi segue stereotipi maschilisti e se ne gratifica.
Però non credo sia un problema neanche che altri se ne possa stupire e magari rattristare.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è posto anche per chi segue stereotipi maschilisti e se ne gratifica.
> Però non credo sia un problema neanche che altri se ne possa stupire e magari rattristare.


 
P/R credo che l'importante sia aprire la propria mente comunque. Anche quando non lo vorremmo fare. Altrimenti ci si blocca nelle proprie convinzioni e non si evolve...

Andare oltre il significato... quello che fanno gli artisti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R credo che l'importante sia aprire la propria mente comunque. Anche quando non lo vorremmo fare. Altrimenti ci si blocca nelle proprie convinzioni e non si evolve...
> 
> Andare oltre il significato... quello che fanno gli artisti...


La mente io l'ho aperta, io.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La mente io l'ho aperta, io.


Pure io. Ma perché prendersela con chi ha la mente aperta diversamente?

Non capisco...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure io. Ma perché prendersela con chi ha la mente aperta diversamente?
> 
> Non capisco...


ti pare che me la sia pigliata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma cazzo, possibile che chi esprime un'opinione diversa debba per forza pigliarsela?
ragazza mia, io ho le mie idee e le porto in dote, prendete e mangiatene tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Tu le tue.
e ti sbagli sulle convinzioni personali.
Se non le hai, non le difendi e non le argomenti sei niente.
sei colui che accetta, subisce e non reagisce.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Da circa due annetti ho scoperto i forumS .
> Prima frequentavo sporadicamente una chat ma avevo a che fare più con uomini (in chat ti contattano solo le lesbiche:balloon
> 
> 
> ...


 

carissima, ognuno mostra di se stessa la parte che ritiene piu' interessante. l'immagine che offro di me stessa come potrebbe risentirne se si affiancano coloro che hanno voglia di sedurre attraverso quei mezzi?

Voglio dire...lasciale fare...che cosa ti tolgono? in fondo ognuna si presenta per quello che ha da dare...e se al posto di un anima, di un pensiero, di una intelligenza mostra un culetto è perchè attraverso  quello si sente piu' forte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti pare che me la sia pigliata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> P/R credo che l'importante sia aprire la propria mente comunque. Anche quando non lo vorremmo fare. Altrimenti ci si blocca nelle proprie convinzioni e non si evolve...
> 
> Andare oltre il significato... quello che fanno gli artisti...


 
mk, gli artisti, e non i quaqquarraqqua, il _significato _lo cercano eccome.


che sarà sempre piu' creativo, piu' provocatorio...ma c'è quella ricerca...diversamente è pattumiera.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> carissima, ognuno mostra di se stessa la parte che ritiene piu' interessante. l'immagine che offro di me stessa come potrebbe risentirne se si affiancano coloro che hanno voglia di sedurre attraverso quei mezzi?
> 
> Voglio dire...lasciale fare...che cosa ti tolgono? in fondo ognuna si presenta per quello che ha da dare...e se al posto di un anima, di un pensiero, di una intelligenza *mostra un culetto è perchè attraverso  quello si sente piu' forte.*


si micio, tutto ok ,se permetti la cosa mi rattrista e lo dico.sarò libera di farlo?
se tu come donna mostri il culo perchè la consideri la tua parte migliore io me la prendo. Come donna, sorella e femmina,Cerco di spiegarti che oltre a quello avrai sicuramente altro da offrire. non  toglie un cazzo,a me. Lo toglie a chi lo fa.che domanda è "cosa ti tolgono"?
ma possibile che non lo capiate?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure io. Ma perché prendersela con chi ha la mente aperta diversamente?
> 
> Non capisco...


Mk, non mi sembra che nessuno se la prenda con nessuno...solo che si sottolineava l'incongruenza fra il mostrarsi "disinibite", "voluttuose", "facili", invitanti o definiscile come vuoi...in un luogo...e poi prendersela o far le (finte?) offese se da un'altra parte come tali vengono identificate...

Dovrebbero esser orgogliose no, che il loro modo di agire viene commentato negativamente da chi reputano ed additano come moralizzatori/trici...e invece ci si incazzano pure!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Incongruenza è il loro nome?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





O, andando dietro alla facciata della presunta apertura (e non commento di cosa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   e disibinizione, quella reazione dimostra in realtà un disagio?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ok, mi riferivo a tutti quei blog nei quali l'home page promette mare e monti, la mascherina veneziana sugli occhioni sornioni e la tetta fiera e bricconcella che occhieggia sorniona da un corpetto rosso cardinale sopra una guepière da paura..
> Mi riferivo a quegli avatar alla "cazzo, guarda qua che popo' di quarto di manza che sono!!"
> Io non ho nulla contro questo. Assolutamente.E non ho nulla contro le zoccole.
> Assolutamente nulla.
> ...


 


quoto.

unica osservazione...ma sei proprio sicura che sia ipocrisia e non incapacità di esprimersi con altri mezzi?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> unica osservazione...ma sei proprio sicura che sia ipocrisia e non incapacità di esprimersi con altri mezzi?


nel tal caso altro che argano a motore per tirarsi fuori.
e quando una donna, amica e *non interessata* te lo dice non mandarla  a cagare sarebbe utile e auspicabile.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk, gli artisti, e non i quaqquarraqqua, il _significato _lo cercano eccome.
> 
> 
> che sarà sempre piu' creativo, piu' provocatorio...ma c'è quella ricerca...diversamente è pattumiera.


I fiori dell'arte nascono ovunque Micio... E io cerco la bellezza ovunque... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vedi la mia firma...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> I fiori dell'arte nascono ovunque Micio... E io cerco la bellezza ovunque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi spieghi l'arte e la bellezza dove siano nel contesto?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spieghi l'arte e la bellezza dove siano nel contesto?


 
Bisogna sapere guardare OLTRE. Non fermarsi alle apparenze...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> si micio, tutto ok ,se permetti la cosa mi rattrista e lo dico.sarò libera di farlo? asu..ma certo che lo seim il mio tono non voleva impedirtelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

asu..ma certo che lo capisco! ma se queste non ce la fanno altrimenti che devono fare? 

ti senti avvilita come Donna, e hai ragione, del resto il sistema intero enfatizza questa immagine femminile fatta di culi e tette e vallette che zompano come oche in un pollaio...i consumatori vogliono quello e quello si da per biada. e se la biada c'è...lasciamo che mangino e siano mangiate.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisogna sapere guardare OLTRE. Non fermarsi alle apparenze...


guarda, io prima di parlare di  apparenze le ho belle masticate e digerite.
ogni tanto mi sembri Pazzaglia..
ma se fa comodo fare il muro va benissimo.
Di qui alcune di là altre.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda, io prima di parlare di apparenze le ho belle masticate e digerite.
> ogni tanto mi sembri Pazzaglia..
> ma se fa comodo fare il muro va benissimo.
> Di qui alcune di là altre.


 


































ma mica faccio il muro... è che proprio non capisco dove stia il problema... probabilmente non ci arrivo, limite mio...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> nel tal caso altro che argano a motore per tirarsi fuori.
> e quando una donna, amica e *non interessata* te lo dice non mandarla a cagare sarebbe utile e auspicabile.


hai ragione cara, ma se non ti mandasse a cagare vorrebbe dire che ha incominciato a riflettere su stessa.


a me mi ci hanno mandato almeno tre volte quassu'.

alla prima ho spiegato.

alla seconda pure anche.

alla terza ce lo mandata io.

non fartene un cruccio asu, chi non vuole capire NON puo' capire quale e quanto sia disinteressato il tuo suggerimento. Ti incazzi..lo so..ti comprendo bene...perchè ti dispiace vedere umiliata cosi una donna...una donna come te, come me...ma non si puo' fare molto piu' di quanto probabilmente hai già fatto Asu.

ps. ma la sedia a sdraio dove l'hai lasciata?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> asu..ma certo che lo capisco! ma se queste non ce la fanno altrimenti che devono fare?
> 
> ti senti avvilita come Donna, e hai ragione, del resto il sistema intero enfatizza questa immagine femminile fatta di culi e tette e vallette che zompano come oche in un pollaio...i consumatori vogliono quello e quello si da per biada. e se la biada c'è...lasciamo che mangino e siano mangiate.












 ho sempre avuto un'insana passione per le battaglie perse..
ma se non ci ribelliamo noi al sistema chi cazzo lo fa???


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ho sempre avuto un'insana passione per le battaglie perse..
> ma se non ci ribelliamo noi al sistema chi cazzo lo fa???


capperi..è questo il punto.

e per ribellarsi non possiamo che alimentare la nostra testa come meglio possiamo.

sei d'accordo?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione cara, ma se non ti mandasse a cagare vorrebbe dire che ha incominciato a riflettere su stessa.
> 
> 
> a me mi ci hanno mandato almeno tre volte quassu'.
> ...


miciolina ,da quando sono qui non riesco a star tranquilla sdraiata al sole 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ve l'ho già detto che mi piacete tutte quante? (tranne alcune:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




tu poi, a parte il regalino, sei una di quelle che  adoro...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Incongruenza è il loro nome?


Io sono incongruente. E si è così quando si accettano le parti di se stessi anche completamente diverse. Non è un problema. Basta esserne consapevoli.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io sono incongruente. E si è così quando si accettano le parti di se stessi anche completamente diverse. Non è un problema. Basta esserne consapevoli.


non è un problema un par di palle.ci sono psicologi che ci si fanno la pensione, villa al mare e campo da golf


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bisogna sapere guardare OLTRE. Non fermarsi alle apparenze...


 
oltre...si...ma se puoi al posto del cannocchiale devi prendere la lente che deforma per trovare bellezza..evvabbè....non ho la vocazione di S, Brigida.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> miciolina ,da quando sono qui non riesco a star tranquilla sdraiata al sole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ossignur...che ho fatto per farmi adorare cosi, grazie asu!!! arrossisco.

anche tu mi sei molto simpatica.




ps. ma quale regalino...ops..non ho capito.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oltre...si...ma se puoi al posto del cannocchiale devi prendere la lente che deforma per trovare bellezza..evvabbè....non ho la vocazione di S, Brigida.


la vera bellezza è quella nascosta Micio... che fa S.Brigida?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ossignur...che ho fatto per farmi adorare cosi, grazie asu!!! arrossisco.
> 
> anche tu mi sei molto simpatica.
> 
> ...


quello zanzato


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> la vera bellezza è quella nascosta Micio... che fa S.Brigida?


ma senti. E quella evidente e bene in vista che è? tolla?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma senti. E quella evidente e bene in vista che è?


Io non parlo di bellezza fisica ... troppo facile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho sempre avuto un'insana passione per le battaglie perse..
> ma se non ci ribelliamo noi al sistema chi cazzo lo fa???





Miciolidia ha detto:


> capperi..è questo il punto.
> 
> e per ribellarsi non possiamo che alimentare la nostra testa come meglio possiamo.
> 
> sei d'accordo?


Sapete una cosa?
Ancora poco e poi le donne non ce la faranno più e ci sarà una nuova ondata di femminismo.
Mica si può continuare a essere trattate cosi dalla cultura e dalla politica!
Che poi quelle più oppresse si credano le più liberate e ti insultino rientra nella reazione normale di chi è prona alla cultura dominante.
E' ridicolo che chi ha più un atteggiamento femminista e realmente liberatorio venga accusata di essere gretta.
Del resto è anche colpa del movimento che ha lasciato spazio alla rimonta maschilista perché le donne impegnate a crescere figli, svilupparsi intellettualmente e lavorare non hanno trovato anche il tempo della militanza ...
Ma è triste che ora certe donne sembrino davvero alla ricerca del proprio valore solo attraverso l'oggettivazione maschilista come se tutta l'elaborazione femminista non ci fosse mai stata!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non parlo di bellezza fisica ... troppo facile...


grazie al cazzo .
Io neppure


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapete una cosa?
> Ancora poco e poi le donne non ce la faranno più e ci sarà una nuova ondata di femminismo.
> Mica si può continuare a essere trattate cosi dalla cultura e dalla politica!
> Che poi quelle più oppresse si credano le più liberate e ti insultino rientra nella reazione normale di chi è prona a cultura dominante.
> ...


Persa ci vuole la terza via... Non si deve rinunciare all'essere femmina... Sta lì l'errore secondo me...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie al cazzo .
> Io neppure


quindi? Ehi ma non ti arrabbiare che ci si confronta eh, mica si sta battagliando...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapete una cosa?
> Ancora poco e poi le donne non ce la faranno più e ci sarà una nuova ondata di femminismo.
> Mica si può continuare a essere trattate cosi dalla cultura e dalla politica!
> Che poi quelle più oppresse si credano le più liberate e ti insultino rientra nella reazione normale di chi è prona alla cultura dominante.
> ...


e se glielo fai notare passi per non trombante e non vivente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa ci vuole la terza via... Non si deve rinunciare all'essere femmina... Sta lì l'errore secondo me...


Forse hai un'idea del femminismo tutta tua...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse hai un'idea del femminismo tutta tua...


Mica solo del femminismo... 

Uè io apro topic sulla coppia aperta e mi risponde solo Chen... chissà perché...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> quindi? Ehi ma non ti arrabbiare che ci si confronta eh, mica si sta battagliando...


ho come l'impressione che tu pensi che dall'altra parte del monitor ci sia una cretina. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari è un'impressione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come ti fa  a venire in mente che alludessi alla bellezza fisica? hai capito questo??????
non è che parti dallo stereotipo che siccome non sopporto la donna che si pone come culo e tette io ne sia priva??
se metto un bel culo come avatar cambian le cose??


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho come l'impressione che tu pensi che dall'altra parte del monitor ci sia una cretina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





















   lo dico e lo ribadisco che non me ne frega nulla di come si sia fisicamente. Mi piacciono le teste delle persone, uomini o donne che si sia... Davvero non ho capito. Mi spieghi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mica solo del femminismo...
> 
> Uè io apro topic sulla coppia aperta e mi risponde solo Chen... chissà perché...


Ma il femminismo non è un'idea vaca nella mia testa ha fior di teoriche...e in nessuna teoria femminista viene negata la femminilità, ma viene anzi valorizzata la differenza di genere.
Certo la differenza di genere non sta nel fare la pupa del ganster


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> lo dico e lo ribadisco che non me ne frega nulla di come si sia fisicamente. Mi piacciono le teste delle persone, uomini o donne che si sia... Davvero non ho capito. Mi spieghi?


rosso di sera bel tempo si spera..
scusa, ma che c'è tanto da ridere? 
così, tanto per sapere. Così rido anch'io...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il femminismo non è un'idea vaca nella mia testa ha fior di teoriche...e in nessuna teoria femminista viene negata la femminilità, ma viene anzi valorizzata la differenza di genere.
> Certo la differenza di genere non sta nel fare la pupa del ganster


Persa hai letto il libro di Marina Terragni "La scomparsa delle donne"?

Ci sono spunti interessanti, non condivido tutto ma è comunque un modo nuovo di porsi...

Le teorie si evolvono... come le persone, e i tempi...

Certo da noi in Italia evolvere è un po' più complicato rispetto al resto dell'Europa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa hai letto il libro di Marina Terragni "La scomparsa delle donne"?
> 
> Ci sono spunti interessanti, non condivido tutto ma è comunque un modo nuovo di porsi...
> 
> ...


Non l'ho letto.
Con Marina ho avuto a che fare personalmente.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto.
> Con Marina ho avuto a che fare personalmente.


L'ho letto la scorsa estate, se n'è parlato molto... proprio in ambito femminista...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa hai letto il libro di Marina Terragni "La scomparsa delle donne"?
> 
> Ci sono spunti interessanti, non condivido tutto ma è comunque un modo nuovo di porsi...
> 
> ...


Però non capisco che cosa c'entri l'evoluzione femminista con il dire che chi si propone come un culo stia esprimendo la femminilità, mentre a chi crede che si tratti di un'oggettivazione della donna attribuisci una carenza o non riconoscimento della femminilità...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non capisco che cosa c'entri l'evoluzione femminista con il dire che chi si propone come un culo stia esprimendo la femminilità, mentre a chi crede che si tratti di un'oggettivazione della donna attribuisci una carenza o non riconoscimento della femminilità...


No non attribuisco carenze a nessuno, io???? Figurati...

Vorrei solo che si andasse oltre i luoghi comuni... tutto qui...

Buonanotte a tutte, a domani, vado...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No non attribuisco carenze a nessuno, io???? Figurati...
> *
> Vorrei solo che si andasse oltre i luoghi comuni... tutto qui...*
> 
> Buonanotte a tutte, a domani, vado...


tanto va ' la gatto al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino.
se oggi seren non è domani seren sarà
chi serba serba al gatto
non dire gatto se non l'hai nel sacco
le donne con gli avatar sexi son tutte zoccole
l'uomo ama leggere il giornale in santa pace
la gazzetta dello spot in special modo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No non attribuisco carenze a nessuno, io???? Figurati...
> 
> Vorrei solo che si andasse oltre i luoghi comuni... tutto qui...
> 
> Buonanotte a tutte, a domani, vado...


 ...ma mi fai perdere la pazienza!
Risvegli il mio spirito polemico.
Ma di quali luoghi comuni parli???
Dire che certe donne si pongono come oggetto sessuale è un luogo comune???
Devo aprire la mia mente e trovare espressione femminile e neo-femminista porsi come geisha?
Dovrei buttare nel cesso anni di militanza, letture e presa di coscienza perché la Terragni ha scritto un libro e no l'ho letto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buonanotte


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma mi fai perdere la pazienza!
> Risvegli il mio spirito polemico.
> Ma di quali luoghi comuni parli???
> Dire che certe donne si pongono come oggetto sessuale è un luogo comune???
> ...



pensa al campanellino che suona  e agli angeli, Donna.
E' meglio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




notte bimbe, io vado!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk, gli artisti, e non i quaqquarraqqua, il _significato _lo cercano eccome.
> 
> 
> che sarà sempre piu' creativo, piu' provocatorio...ma c'è quella ricerca...diversamente è pattumiera.


Aggiungo che l'artista ha anche il risultato di una ricerca di significati... 4 colori a cazzo su una tela non finiscono al Moma...

...niente geni incompresi... ripeto : un genio incompreso e' solo un'imbecille compreso benissimo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Per quanto riguarda l'argomento di questo thread, a me sembra un fenomeno sociologico non indifferente che non ha un piccio a che vedere con l'apertura mentale ... 

La societa' ha fregato le donne... ci hanno dato barlumi di emancipazione invece regrediamo verso il luogo comune della puttana e della santa... e l'uomo che deve fare? Inzomma se io mostro le tette mica mi posso aspettare che mi si dica quanto sono intelligente... e non e' un luogo comune e' COMUNICAZIONE... l'uomo dice io t'ho presa per quello che mi hai mostrato: le tette... e c'ha ragione!! 
Ma la donna crede d'esser libera e padrona della sua vita sessuale perche' mostra le tette per adescare sperando che poi venga mantenuta per il "resto"... invece non fa che aderire all'imagine di donna oggetto mezzo nuda proposta dai media... per cui una donna schiava della sua presunta liberta' sessuale anziche' una donna libera....


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa al campanellino che suona  e agli angeli, Donna.
> E' meglio!
> 
> 
> ...




















































Ilala ilalà ilalà...  





​


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

*Sempre...*

il solito discorso, vivi e lascia vivere... Ognuno ha diritto di vivere come vuole.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Marzo 2008)

E se fosse solo un gioco?
Cioè....la virtualità è spesso un gioco....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E se fosse solo un gioco?
> Cioè....la virtualità è spesso un gioco....


Potrebbe essere...ma non lo è, viste le reazioni quando al sottolinearne certi aspetti, che son poi quelli che esse stesse assumono, sembrano morse da tarantole...segno che si coglie nel segno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E se fosse solo un gioco?
> Cioè....la virtualità è spesso un gioco....


Se non si tratta di dissociazione della personalità (in cui tutto è più complesso), il gioco esprime nel bambino come nell'adulto, un bisogno, di cui spesso lo stesso soggetto adulto non è consapevole.
Ad esempio tu giocavi con Alex. Scopertamente non avevi intenzione con lui, però giocavi a vivere un rapporto romantico e progettuale che in effetti vuoi.
Io ho giocato, scopertamente, con un altro nick a fare la provocante, ma ho potuto farlo per pochi post...non mi diverte. Così come non mi interessa sedurre chi non mi ha sedotto, chi non mi piace.
Chi gioca (se la cosa rimane nel virtuale) a sedurre dando un'immagine di sè seduttiva sul piano fisico dice che ha bisogno di quello.
Non mi sembrano giochi così insignificanti.
L'osservazione che sono, come siamo tutti, solo prodotto di una cultura dominante maschilista e consumista non credo che debba inibire la possibilità di ragionarci.
Ovvio che nessuno è mosso da spirito missionario di conversione nei confronti di singole persone (uomini o donne) che sono adulti e dovrebbero possedere gli strumenti per scegliere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> il solito discorso, vivi e lascia vivere... Ognuno ha diritto di vivere come vuole.


Certo che ognuno è libero (a parte che chi si fa pesantemente condizionare tanto libero non è) ma questo non impedisce di ragionarci in linea teorica anche con la speranza che si possa diffondere una maggiore consapevolezza che permetta a tutte le donne, anche a tua figlia che lo sarà tra poco, di essere rispettata senza sentirsi in obbligo di adeguarsi.


----------



## Mari' (15 Marzo 2008)

Ciao Persa!


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che ognuno è libero (a parte che chi si fa pesantemente condizionare tanto libero non è) ma questo non impedisce di ragionarci in linea teorica anche con la speranza che si possa diffondere una maggiore consapevolezza che permetta a tutte le donne, anche a tua figlia che lo sarà tra poco, di essere rispettata senza sentirsi in obbligo di adeguarsi.


 
Persa io vorrei che mia figlia diventasse una persona LIBERA. Poi vorrei anche che fosse felice ma i miracoli non li so fare...

Intanto sto lavorando su 'sta storia delle principesse e dei dieci bambini e quando avrò un marito ecc.ecc.

Ma è dura!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

mi avete fatto tornare in mente francesco nuti...

"Te tu sei una troia,
te tu sei una grandissima troia.
E sà perchè te tu sei una troia?
Perchè un tu sei mai stata una troia"


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi avete fatto tornare in mente francesco nuti...
> 
> "Te tu sei una troia,
> te tu sei una grandissima troia.
> ...


Ecco vedi questo e' un luogo comune... nessuno ha parlato di troie e di sante... solo di un fenomeno sociologico non trascurabile...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi questo e' un luogo comune... nessuno ha parlato di troie e di sante... solo di un fenomeno sociologico non trascurabile...


 
Credo che si sia tutte un po' troie e un po' sante. Poi vorrei capire cosa si intenda col "troia", dal punto di vista femminile.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi questo e' un luogo comune... nessuno ha parlato di troie e di sante... solo di un fenomeno sociologico non trascurabile...


sì, certo, certo...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che si sia tutte un po' troie e un po' sante. Poi vorrei capire cosa si intenda col "troia", dal punto di vista femminile.


sono domande del cazzo. semplicemente perché viviamo nella parte di mondo in cui fare le troie potrebbe forse essere una scelta. ma le signore sono così perbene da non considerarlo...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che si sia tutte un po' troie e un po' sante. Poi vorrei capire cosa si intenda col "troia", dal punto di vista femminile.


Sicuramente... come sicuramente io finirei tra le troie solo perche' per me il sesso e' sesso e non deve necessariamente essere amore... 

Ma qui per quello che ho capito si parla di donne che si propongono solo come seduttrici a tutti i costi... questa non mi sembra ne coscienza della propia condizione ne liberta sessuale...


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono domande del cazzo. semplicemente perché viviamo nella parte di mondo in cui fare le troie potrebbe forse essere una scelta. ma le signore sono così perbene da non considerarlo...


 
Beh io c'ho la testa dura e continuo a farmi domande del cazzo. Perché vorrei capire. Perché una donna caratterizza un'altra donna come troia? Per come si veste (o non si veste), per come parla, per quanti uomini ha avuto, per la facilità con cui la dà? Per cosa?

Lasciamo perdere il dare della troia a qualcuna che ci ha portato via l'uomo... sarà successo a tutte no? 

Gli uomini non lo fanno questo, ad esempio.

Per loro è diverso. Perché?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente... come sicuramente io finirei tra le troie solo perche' per me il sesso e' sesso e non deve necessariamente essere amore...
> 
> Ma qui per quello che ho capito si parla di donne che si propongono solo come seduttrici a tutti i costi... questa non mi sembra ne coscienza della propia condizione ne liberta sessuale...


 
Pure io. Allora una seduttrice è una troia?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh io c'ho la testa dura e continuo a farmi domande del cazzo. Perché vorrei capire. Perché una donna caratterizza un'altra donna come troia? Per come si veste (o non si veste), per come parla, per quanti uomini ha avuto, per la facilità con cui la dà? Per cosa?
> 
> Lasciamo perdere il dare della troia a qualcuna che ci ha portato via l'uomo... sarà successo a tutte no?
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi questa e' la cosa preoccupante: quando senti diversi uomini chiamare le donne cazziopatiche... manco troie...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi questo e' un luogo comune... nessuno ha parlato di troie e di sante... solo di un fenomeno sociologico non trascurabile...


e ti dico di più, che poi vado. non credere che chi scomunica certi atteggiamenti poi sia meglio di chi li ostenta... nel senso che lascia perdere... fidati..
per la serie fai di tutto e di più basta che non si sappia in giro...
oppure c'è chi sta comodo in questo mondo di merda però con le spalle coperte e si cimenta in strali anti volgarità... non sapendo che a 500km ci sono donne che sono costrette a prostituirsi per mantenere i figli.
vergogna senza meno a chi scrive certe oscenità spacciandole per verità assolute a favore delle donne. sput.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco vedi questa e' la cosa preoccupante: quando senti diversi uomini chiamare le donne cazziopatiche... manco troie...


Sì Lettri, ma siamo NOI le prime a farlo. E' questo che NON va bene.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure io. Allora una seduttrice è una troia?


MK non si parla di troie e sante... mi ripeto, si parla di un fenomeno sociologico evidente in cui le donne stanno iniziando ad aderire all'immagine data dai media e viceversa... donne oggetto... questa NON e' LIBERTA'... la definizione troia non vuol dire una mazza... la necessita' di sedurre e' il problema... tu senti la necessita' di sedurre in qualunque tipo di interlocuzione con il sesso opposto? Hai necessita' di farti abbordare mostrando le tette e solo per le tette? Una cosa e' la scelata ma nel bisogno non c'e' scelata... Onestamente non mi ritengo ne seduttrice ne troia...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Lettri, ma siamo NOI le prime a farlo. E' questo che NON va bene.



Ma le donne lo fanno da secoli... le donne sono sempre state nemiche delle donne...

Tutta questa discussione mi ricorda Sex and the city... quando Samanta sentendo parlare delle ragazzine 14 enni che dicevano che se non avessero avuto rapporti orali sarebbero state OUT... esclama "meno male almeno io ho avuto un'infanzia"


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma le donne lo fanno da secoli... le donne sono sempre state nemiche delle donne...
> 
> Tutta questa discussione mi ricorda Sex and the city... quando Samanta sentendo parlare delle ragazzine 14 enni che dicevano che se non avessero avuto rapporti orali sarebbero state OUT... esclama "meno male almeno io ho avuto un'infanzia"


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

dico la mia. a me non ha mai dato fastidio se una donna si relaziona nel virtuale come nel reale come seduttrice. questo perchè a me non dispiace essere sedotto anche con solo tette e culo. se una donna cerca di sedurmi con tette e culo in bellavista io non sono uno di quelli che prende quella donna solo per tette e culo. quelli se mi vengono offerti li prendo e intanto vedo se oltre a tette e culo c'è anche altro. se la donna in questione è sufficientemente "intelligente" e lo capisce fa vedere anche altro, altrimenti ci si ferma al tette e culo. e certo che dopo un pò è una noia!!
piuttosto che indignarvi sul come alcune donne si sperticano a fare le seduttrici con tette e culo, credo che si debba invece spiegare agli uomini (giovani-quindi i vostri figli-e non) che anche chi si presenta con quelli, non va presa e considerata solo per quelli.
*Paradossalmente* se una donna ha solo tette e culo e poco altro da offrire cosa dovrebbe fare? Sparire dalla faccia della terra o chiudersi in un convento a pregare perchè è avvilente per altre donne che si offrano solo tette e culo?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dico la mia. a me non ha mai dato fastidio se una donna si relaziona nel virtuale come nel reale come seduttrice. questo perchè a me non dispiace essere sedotto anche con solo tette e culo. se una donna cerca di sedurmi con tette e culo in bellavista io non sono uno di quelli che prende quella donna solo per tette e culo. quelli se mi vengono offerti li prendo e intanto vedo se oltre a tette e culo c'è anche altro. se la donna in questione è sufficientemente "intelligente" e lo capisce fa vedere anche altro, altrimenti ci si ferma al tette e culo. e certo che dopo un pò è una noia!!
> piuttosto che indignarvi sul come alcune donne si sperticano a fare le seduttrici con tette e culo, credo che si debba invece spiegare agli uomini (giovani-quindi i vostri figli-e non) che anche chi si presenta con quelli, non va presa e considerata solo per quelli.
> *Paradossalmente* se una donna ha solo tette e culo e poco altro da offrire cosa dovrebbe fare? *Sparire dalla faccia della terra o chiudersi in un convento a pregare perchè è avvilente per altre donne che si offrano solo tette e culo*?


Ma io non trovo nulla avvilente... infatti ho cercato di trattarlo come un fenomeno sociale piu' che personale... la realta' che vivo qua e' piuttosto triste... uomini che non si preoccupano manco di "conquistare" o guardare oltre... perche' tanto c'e' sempre una donna pronta a fargli un p....o in nome di non so quale liberta' sessuale... questo non mi avvilisce ne mi sminuisce ma mi fa incazzare a bestia!!! Educazione mancata certo... pero' fuori dalla portata dei genitori...

Tra l'altro non penso che per farsi accettare al di la' di tette e culo sia necessario essere delle menti eccelse e parlare dei massimi sistemi... l'umanita' secondo me sarebbe piu' che sufficente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non trovo nulla avvilente... infatti ho cercato di trattarlo come un fenomeno sociale piu' che personale... la realta' che vivo qua e' piuttosto triste...
> * uomini che non si preoccupano manco di "conquistare" o guardare oltre* ribadisco, è qui lo sbaglio (se di sbaglio si può parlare) secondo me, da qui si sovrebbe partire. guardare oltre anche se è solo l'esteriorità che viene presentata. a prescindere.
> ... perche' tanto c'e' sempre una donna pronta a fargli un p....o in nome di non so quale liberta' sessuale...
> *questo non mi avvilisce ne mi sminuisce ma mi fa incazzare a bestia!!! *ecco, secondo me, la tua incazzatura, come quella di altri, andrebbe smazzata ognuno per proprio conto, non gettarla addosso agli altri, in questo caso sulle donne tette e culo.
> ...


figurati poi....io do "dignità" a chiunque, se mi rispetta come persona nel reale o come nick qui o nel web in generale....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono domande del cazzo. semplicemente perché viviamo nella parte di mondo in cui *fare le troie potrebbe forse essere una scelta*. ma le signore sono così perbene da non considerarlo...


Come si suol dire...ognuno è regola di se stesso, giusto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scelta rispettabilissima, quella di voler esser troia (uso il termine per capirci, ok?).

Meno rispettabile è incazzarsi quando qualcuno prende atto di questa scelta...ti pare?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dico la mia. a me non ha mai dato fastidio se una donna si relaziona nel virtuale come nel reale come seduttrice. questo perchè a me non dispiace essere sedotto anche con solo tette e culo. se una donna cerca di sedurmi con tette e culo in bellavista io non sono uno di quelli che prende quella donna solo per tette e culo. quelli se mi vengono offerti li prendo e intanto vedo se oltre a tette e culo c'è anche altro. *se la donna in questione è sufficientemente "intelligente" e lo capisce fa vedere anche altro, altrimenti ci si ferma al tette e culo. e certo che dopo un pò è una noia!!*
> piuttosto che indignarvi sul come alcune donne si sperticano a fare le seduttrici con tette e culo, credo che si debba invece spiegare agli uomini (giovani-quindi i vostri figli-e non) che anche chi si presenta con quelli, non va presa e considerata solo per quelli.
> *Paradossalmente* se una donna ha solo tette e culo e poco altro da offrire cosa dovrebbe fare? Sparire dalla faccia della terra o chiudersi in un convento a pregare perchè è avvilente per altre donne che si offrano solo tette e culo?


L'ultima domanda trova risposta in ciò che ho sottolineato in rosso...non è che dovrebbe sparire, ma se personalmente la trovo noiosa, con solo quelle argomentazioni, se si incazza perchè vien ignorata, il problema è suo, non mio che la ignoro. Ti pare?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come si suol dire...ognuno è regola di se stesso, giusto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi pare che non hai capito un cazzo e la cosa non mi stupisce. as usual...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

*Valide argomentazioni..come sempre!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi pare che non hai capito un cazzo e la cosa non mi stupisce. as usual...


Se lo scrivi tu...mi convinco quasi di aver centrato il punto!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ultima domanda trova risposta in ciò che ho sottolineato in rosso...non è che dovrebbe sparire, ma se personalmente la trovo noiosa, con solo quelle argomentazioni, se si incazza perchè vien ignorata, il problema è suo, non mio che la ignoro. Ti pare?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se lo scrivi tu...mi convinco quasi di aver centrato il punto!!
























hai dimenticato il "ti pare?"


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

*managgia...sopravviverai?*



Anna A ha detto:


> hai dimenticato il "ti pare?"


Hai ragione!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Che è, ti mancava l'aria? Troppo gas metano nello sgabuzzino???


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai ragione!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. è che mi han detto che qua davano un film di quelli di tanti anni fa.
"la sposa indiana" e non potevo mancare...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. è che mi han detto che qua davano un film di quelli di tanti anni fa.
> "la sposa indiana" e non potevo mancare...


Ehhh sissi...dicono tutti/e così!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehhh sissi...dicono tutti/e così!!!


non mi chiamo sissi e tu non sei cochis -visto lo stato sgangherato in cui versa la tua riserva indiana...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ultima domanda trova risposta in ciò che ho sottolineato in rosso...non è che dovrebbe sparire, ma se personalmente la trovo noiosa, con solo quelle argomentazioni, se si incazza perchè vien ignorata, il problema è suo, non mio che la ignoro. Ti pare?


hai ragione. è il non considerare a prescindere che trovo irrispettoso io.....
se una si presenta come troia (tanto per semplificare e per capirci) ed è solo quello dopo un po' mollo se mi annoio, esattamente come mollerei se una fosse solo cerebrale, che si prende tremendamente/ossessivamente sul serio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

*fedifrago*

e come al solito, bisognerebbe fare i nomi e parlare delle circostanze. in questo forum non è proprio vero che chi si presenta come tette e culo (nessuna si offenda per cortesia ma così è iniziata la discussione) non ha proprio null'altro da dire...lettrice parlava anche solo di umanità. altro discorso è essere irrispettosi nei comportamenti verso gli altri (e io ne sono *ANCHE* un fulgido esempio).


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e come al solito, bisognerebbe fare i nomi e parlare delle circostanze. in questo forum non è proprio vero che chi si presenta come tette e culo (nessuna si offenda per cortesia ma così è iniziata la discussione) non ha proprio null'altro da dire...lettrice parlava anche solo di umanità. altro discorso è essere irrispettosi nei comportamenti verso gli altri (e io ne sono *ANCHE* un fulgido esempio).


e quindi?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai ragione. è il non considerare a prescindere che trovo irrispettoso io.....
> se una si presenta come troia (tanto per semplificare e per capirci) ed è solo quello dopo un po' mollo se mi annoio, esattamente come mollerei se una fosse solo cerebrale, che si prende tremendamente/ossessivamente sul serio...


oh. finalmente qualcuno che parla chiaro. una donna che si propone è chiaramente  una troia.
spettacolare... veramente...


----------



## Old Cat (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh. finalmente qualcuno che parla chiaro. una donna che si propone è chiaramente una troia.
> spettacolare... veramente...


----------



## Old Cat (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Da circa due annetti ho scoperto i forumS .
> Prima frequentavo sporadicamente una chat ma avevo a che fare più con uomini (in chat ti contattano solo le lesbiche:balloon
> 
> 
> ...


 

stai per caso parlando di qualche utente presente in QUESTO forum?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh. finalmente qualcuno che parla chiaro. *una donna che si propone è chiaramente una troia.*
> spettacolare... veramente...








Ma dove l'hai letto? In quello che ha scritto alex??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ma che c'è un virus nello sgabuzzino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Anche tu non sai più leggere (o capire?)  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Assem a post!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai letto? In quello che ha scritto alex???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si pero fedi, non trovo corretto nemmeno questo...
puoi anche rinfacciarmi che lo sono stato anche io, ma non si va da nessuna parte....


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh. finalmente qualcuno che parla chiaro. una donna che si propone è chiaramente una troia.
> spettacolare... veramente...


ma assolutamente no...semplificavo e ovviamente è una provocazione. forse non era così ovvio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?


e quindi che?
trovo che si possa e si debba giudicare comportamenti veramente impropri (che anche io ho tenuto. le motivazioni le lascerei da parte) e non se ci si presenta seduttivi tette, culo e ambaradan


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Per precisare io comunque ho portato il discorso piu' nel reale che ne virtuale... e sarebbe anche un attimino piu' vasto... nel calderone ci butto pure l'ossessione per la chirurgia plastica fuori e dentro lo schermo... 3enni la cui massima aspirazione e' fare la velina... che di per se non c'e' nulla di male... ma nessuna vuol piu' salvare Bambi di merda?

Non abdico sull'educazione... ma e' comunque difficile impostare un'educazione che poi si scontra con le tendenze del resto del mondo... io lo capisco ma mia figlia quando avra' 3 anni lo capira' molto meno.... 

Non e' ripeto, questione di troie e sante... e che mi sembra che il motivo per cui si siano bruciati i reggiseni e' che 20 anni dopo si sarebbero rifatte le tette...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Comunque io trovo che questa sia una discussione interessante... credo valga la pena di tenere un certo livello di "serieta'" (parola che odio)...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per precisare io comunque ho portato il discorso piu' nel reale che ne virtuale... e sarebbe anche un attimino piu' vasto... nel calderone ci butto pure l'ossessione per la chirurgia plastica fuori e dentro lo schermo... 3enni la cui massima aspirazione e' fare la velina... che di per se non c'e' nulla di male... ma nessuna vuol piu' salvare Bambi di merda?
> 
> Non abdico sull'educazione... ma e' comunque difficile impostare un'educazione che poi si scontra con le tendenze del resto del mondo... io lo capisco ma mia figlia quando avra' 3 anni lo capira' molto meno....
> 
> Non e' ripeto, questione di troie e sante... e che mi sembra che il motivo per cui si siano bruciati i reggiseni e' che 20 anni dopo si sarebbero rifatte le tette...


e invece a me fa male che le donne continuino a ragionare in base ai parametri delle aspettative maschili su di loro...
e non è un reggiseno o una chiappa al vento a fare la differenza... ma lo è il limite  mentale di chi si crede una donna migliore di un'altra solo perché non mostra le tette o il culo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io trovo che questa sia una discussione interessante... credo valga la pena di tenere un certo livello di "serieta'" (parola che odio)...


per serietà che intendi lettrice?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e invece a me fa male che le donne continuino a ragionare in base ai parametri delle aspettative maschili su di loro...
> e non è un reggiseno o una chiappa al vento a fare la differenza... ma lo è il limite  mentale di chi si crede una donna migliore di un'altra solo perché non mostra le tette o il culo...


Anna tu continui invece a non capire il  discorso... nessuno ha parlato di parametri... migliore o peggiore... troie e sante... Dante e Beatrice...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai letto? In quello che ha scritto alex???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cochis... lo sgabuzzino è quella cosa che tu ti limiti a spiare... 
te l'ho detto, altro che troie... pago io e pure bene.. se mi dici con che nick ci spii...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> per serietà che intendi lettrice?


Che non si parla di Tizio o Caio o Sempronio... il discorso e' generalissimo e non e' fuori dal mondo... non e' moralista per come lo vedo io e mi pare che sia anche l'impostazione data... la risata e l'ironia sono sempre ben accette...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa io vorrei che mia figlia diventasse una persona LIBERA. Poi vorrei anche che fosse felice ma i miracoli non li so fare...
> 
> Intanto sto lavorando su 'sta storia delle principesse e dei dieci bambini e quando avrò un marito ecc.ecc.
> 
> Ma è dura!!!!!


A quell'età le fiabe hanno un valore simbolico importante...non è certo il tempo per aspettarsi che si immagini una vita adulta.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che non si parla di Tizio o Caio o Sempronio... il discorso e' generalissimo e non e' fuori dal mondo... non e' moralista per come lo vedo io e mi pare che sia anche l'impostazione data... la risata e l'ironia sono sempre ben accette...


si però non nascondiamoci nemmeno dietro ad un dito...il discorso è iniziato in questo modo...si parla di virtuale, e nel virtuale, ed è conseguentemente logico che si parli del nostro forum. e comunque io ho usato un "bisognerebbe". per confutare quello che si dice. io di donne che magari si presentano seduttive qui dentro ho visto anche altro oltre quello, e magari non mi è piaciuto, ma sono andato oltre.......sarà appunto che sono uno di quegli uomini di cui ho parlato prima?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si però non nascondiamoci nemmeno dietro ad un dito...il discorso è iniziato in questo modo...si parla di virtuale, e nel virtuale, ed è conseguentemente logico che si parli del nostro forum. e comunque io ho usato un "bisognerebbe". per confutare quello che si dice. io di donne che magari si presentano seduttive qui dentro ho visto anche altro oltre quello, e magari non mi è piaciuto, ma sono andato oltre.......sarà appunto che sono uno di quegli uomini di cui ho parlato prima?


Non mi nascondo dietro nessun dito... sono entrata spesso in contrasto con alcuni utenti apertamente senza problemi a riguardo di certi atteggiamenti...  Non e' che tutte le volte che si tratta un certo argomento qualcuno si sente chiamato in causa e si inalbera! Sti cazzi proprio... Scusa ma ognuno per se... io me ne sbatto altamente... per me e' un discorso interessante a chi non interessa si giri e legga altrove


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si però non nascondiamoci nemmeno dietro ad un dito...il discorso è iniziato in questo modo...si parla di virtuale, e nel virtuale, ed è conseguentemente logico che si parli del nostro forum. e comunque io ho usato un "bisognerebbe". per confutare quello che si dice. io di donne che magari si presentano seduttive qui dentro ho visto anche altro oltre quello, e magari non mi è piaciuto, ma sono andato oltre.......sarà appunto che sono uno di quegli uomini di cui ho parlato prima?


Ad esempio ...io non ho mai trovato Beckam il mio tipo, ma dopo aver fatto quelle foto, ponendosi in quel modo, ha perso alcun interesse per me, anche dal punto di vista fisico: ha perso quel mistero su cui, per me, si basa l'erotismo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi nascondo dietro nessun dito... sono entrata spesso in contrasto con alcuni utenti apertamente senza problemi a riguardo di certi atteggiamenti... Non e' che tutte le volte che si tratta un certo argomento qualcuno si sente chiamato in causa e si inalbera! Sti cazzi proprio... Scusa ma ognuno per se... io me ne sbatto altamente... per me e' un discorso interessante a chi non interessa si giri e legga altrove


oddio lettrice...ok.
è vero che io parlo sempre di me perchè non riersco a prescindere da questo. e l'esempio è il metodo di confutazione/argomentazione che mi riesce meglio di usare e capire. capisco che è un mio limite e anche che può essere fastidioso...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ad esempio ...io non ho mai trovato Beckam il mio tipo, ma dopo aver fatto quelle foto, ponendosi in quel modo, ha perso alcun interesse per me, anche dal punto di vista fisico: ha perso quel mistero su cui, per me, si basa l'erotismo.


e quindi ti incazzi se qualche donna continua ad avere quel *minimo* di interesse, che anche tu avevi, anche dopo queste foto?


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi ti incazzi se qualche donna continua ad avere quel *minimo* di interesse, che anche tu avevi, anche dopo queste foto?


ti incazzi se ti dico che appena ho visto il tuo avatar son scoppiata a ridere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












....poi con accanto "utente figo"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e quindi ti incazzi se qualche donna continua ad avere quel *minimo* di interesse, che anche tu avevi, anche dopo queste foto?


Io mi incazzo raramente.
Hai rovesciato l'argomento. Infatti non c'era alcun stupore nei confronti di chi apprezza che una persona si oggettivizzi sessualmente, ma delle persone, in particolare delle donne che lo fanno.
Nel caso specifico di Beckam mi sono domandata (per circa 3 minuti) perché avesse fatto una cosa simile, non sulle ragioni per cui a qualcuna (più probabile qualcuno...) potesse piacere, ognuno ha la sua sessualità e si eccita per cose diverse. Mi sono domandata perché l'avesse fatto, visto che non ha certo bisogno di soldi.
Ma in 3 minuti non ho trovato risposta.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ti incazzi se ti dico che appena ho visto il tuo avatar son scoppiata a ridere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da te non mi aspettavo niente di meno...e non mi deludi mai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























nun me provocà che me ce metto io....


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi incazzo raramente.
> Hai rovesciato l'argomento. Infatti non c'era alcun stupore nei confronti di chi apprezza che una persona si oggettivizzi sessualmente, ma delle persone, in particolare delle donne che lo fanno.
> Nel caso specifico di Beckam mi sono domandata (per circa 3 minuti) perché avesse fatto una cosa simile, non sulle ragioni per cui a qualcuna (più probabile qualcuno...) potesse piacere, ognuno ha la sua sessualità e si eccita per cose diverse. Mi sono domandata perché l'avesse fatto, visto che non ha certo bisogno di soldi.
> Ma in 3 minuti non ho trovato risposta.


sessualità? eccitazione? ti pare che io che l'ho messo abbia questa motivazione? e a me piace guardarlo...e anche senza "scossoni" sessuali, vedi tu
comunque qualcuna ha parlato di incazzatura, chi di indignazione, chi di avvilimento.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggettivizzazione sessuale? stiamo ancora parlando di persone normali o di veline, letterine, attrici/attricette presunte o vere?


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> da te non mi aspettavo niente di meno...e non mi deludi mai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no... mettiti la mutanda di lana


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> no no... mettiti la mutanda di lana


io solo boxer di lycra...banalmente eccitanti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma mi vuoi così male?


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io solo boxer di lycra...banalmente eccitanti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come... mi preoccupo della tua salute... del tuo amore da tenere al caldo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sessualità? eccitazione? ti pare che io che l'ho messo abbia questa motivazione? e a me piace guardarlo...e anche senza "scossoni" sessuali, vedi tu
> comunque qualcuna ha parlato di incazzatura, chi di indignazione, chi di avvilimento....
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente in quella foto e in quella posa non lo vedo per nulla figo...se interessa posso spiegare perché.

Si parlava nel virtuale, ma vale anche nel reale.
Ci sono persone che si pongono in modo da essere considerate come oggetti sessuali. Può essere che questo accada per motivazioni profonde inconoscibili a loro stesse e quindi difficili anche da ipotizzare.
Certo è che sono comportamenti che corrispondono a una cultura maschilista e consumista.
Passare da questo piano generale a un discorso su singole persone o addirittura su nick o trasformare questa osservazione e sconforto per la rivincita del maschilismo su un piano di classificazione tra puttane e madonne (ribellandosi a essere classificata, ma riconoscendola implicitamente) è ancor riportare il discorso in una cultura maschilista.
Siam tutte donne.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A quell'età le fiabe hanno un valore simbolico importante...non è certo il tempo per aspettarsi che si immagini una vita adulta.


Persa certe fiabe le hanno scritte gli uomini. E c'è sempre la principessa buona e bella che viene salvata dal principe azzurro. La realtà non è così. Vorrei che mia figlia si salvasse grazie alle PROPRIE capacità di essere umano, che non fosse la metà della mela di nessuno...

Utopia? Forse. Ma lasciatemi almeno i sogni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa certe fiabe le hanno scritte gli uomini. E c'è sempre la principessa buona e bella che viene salvata dal principe azzurro. La realtà non è così. Vorrei che mia figlia si salvasse grazie alle PROPRIE capacità di essere umano, che non fosse la metà della mela di nessuno...
> 
> Utopia? Forse. Ma lasciatemi almeno i sogni...


E lascia a tua figlia i suoi. Per lei il principe è simbolico e può essere il padre o parti di sè.
Non si può imporre a una bambina ...ma neppure a un'adolescenza...la presa di coscienza che abbiamo faticosamente raggiunto (se l'abbiamo raggiunta) noi.
Non è eliminando i principi azzurri che si cresce senza averne bisogno, ma rafforzando la sua identità.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siam tutte donne.


Appunto. Bisogna proprio ripartire da qui. Siamo tutte donne. Io non ho nulla in contrario su nudità seduzione ecc.ecc. Sempre se si è donne adulte e LIBERE.
Mi piace la seduzione, quella di testa però. Ma non tutti/tutte sono come me.
Io non guardo e non mi interesso ad uomini che puntano tutto sulla superficialità, sull'essere figo, sulla ricchezza. E non mi pongo in questo modo come donna. Poi davvero, che gli altri facciano quello che vogliono. Avranno le loro ragioni.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E lascia a tua figlia i suoi. Per lei il principe è simbolico e può essere il padre o parti di sè.
> Non si può imporre a una bambina ...ma neppure a un'adolescenza...la presa di coscienza che abbiamo faticosamente raggiunto (se l'abbiamo raggiunta) noi.
> Non è eliminando i principi azzurri che si cresce senza averne bisogno, ma rafforzando la sua identità.


 
Vero Persa. Ma è che sto rafforzando io la mia... capisci che è un po' difficile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero Persa. Ma è che sto rafforzando io la mia... capisci che è un po' difficile...


E' difficile comunque.
L'importante, credo, sia far sentire che si ha fiducia perché si ritiene che abbia risorse per diventare una bella persona.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' difficile comunque.
> L'importante, credo, sia far sentire che si ha fiducia perché si ritiene che abbia risorse per diventare una bella persona.


 
Una bella persona non omologata... Su quello ci provo, non posso fare altro... Poi lo so che non avrà una vita facile, ma non riuscirei a fingere, non con lei...
Cerco di spiegarle le cose dal mio punto di vista, poi ovvio che l'amerei comunque anche se facesse scelte diverse...


... tipo diventare una megamanager e votare a destra....


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una bella persona non omologata... Su quello ci provo, non posso fare altro... Poi lo so che non avrà una vita facile, ma non riuscirei a fingere, non con lei...
> Cerco di spiegarle le cose dal mio punto di vista, poi ovvio che l'amerei comunque anche se facesse scelte diverse...
> 
> 
> ... tipo diventare una megamanager e votare a destra....


sarà un successo se nella vità farà quello che le piace fare...
anche se non piace alla mamma...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente in quella foto e in quella posa non lo vedo per nulla figo...se interessa posso spiegare perché.
> 
> Si parlava nel virtuale, ma vale anche nel reale.
> Ci sono persone che si pongono in modo da essere considerate come oggetti sessuali. Può essere che questo accada per motivazioni profonde inconoscibili a loro stesse e quindi difficili anche da ipotizzare.
> ...


quindi la maggiopr parte degli animali è maschilista e consumista?
ma non è sufficiente dire che se una donna che si presenta come seduttiva viene classificata solo come tette e culo la persona superficiale è il classificatore?


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sarà un successo se nella vità farà quello che le piace fare...
> anche se non piace alla mamma...


Certo certo, e chi dice il contrario. Ma i valori, quelli vorrei li mantenesse comunque... Arte bellezza ecc.ecc.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quindi la maggiopr parte degli animali è maschilista e consumista?
> ma non è sufficiente dire che se una donna che si presenta come seduttiva viene classificata solo come tette e culo la persona superficiale è il classificatore?


Ma cosa dici???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che non sia un confronto che vuoi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa ti fa pensare una cosa del genere?


----------



## MariLea (15 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quindi la maggiopr parte degli animali è maschilista e consumista?
> ma non è sufficiente dire che se una donna che si presenta come seduttiva viene classificata solo come tette e culo la persona superficiale è il classificatore?


e va bene, non fare così dai... 
dentro (dietro?)quel tocco di figo... c'è di più, molto di più...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e va bene, non fare così dai...
> dentro (dietro?)quel tocco di figo... c'è di più, molto di più...


certo, c'è la moglie.....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quindi la maggiopr parte degli animali è maschilista e consumista?
> ma non è sufficiente dire che se una donna che si presenta come seduttiva viene classificata solo come tette e culo la persona superficiale è il classificatore?


Ora parli di un cane che si morde la coda... in un altro thread si parlava dell'immagine che i pubblicitari danno della donna (dopo possiamo anche parlare di quella che danno dell'uomo che non e' molto migliore)... che io vedo molto collegato anche a questo thread... queste "immagini" provengono da ricerche di mercato con i controcoglioni... prendo come esempio le pubblicita' della moda perche' e' uno dei cambiamenti piu' clamorosi... dalla donna in carriera degli anni 80 siamo gradualmente passati a questa sorta di femme fatale che giace mezzo vestita con la bocca socchiusa pronta a ricevere... fateci caso... e chiedetevi anche come mai questa mercificazione che di sicuro non e' campata per aria... la comunicazione e' comunicazione mica cotiche... se mi piazzo in minigonna per strada dopo le 19 qualcuno cerchera' di caricarmi... chi sbaglia, io o lui? Lui fraintende ma io spedito un messaggio pensando di trasmetterne un altro...

Vi dedico questa canzone che ci dice tanto col thread..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hQXddDLvQx0

When you walk in the bar,
And you dressed like a star,
Rockin' your F me pumps.

And the men notice you,
With your Gucci bag crew,
Can't tell who he's lookin' to.

Cuz you all look the same,
Everyone knows your name,
And that's you whole claim to fame.

Never miss a night,
Cuz your dream in life,
Is to be a footballers wife
You don't like players,
That's what you say-a,
But you really wouldn't mind a millionaire.

You don't like ballers,
They don't do nothing for ya,
But you'd love a rich man six foot two or taller.

You're more than a fan,
Lookin' for a man,
But you end up with one-nights-stands.

He could be your whole life,
If you got past one night,
But that part never goes right.

In the morning you're vexed,
He's onto the next,
And you didn't even get no taste.

Don't be too upset,
If they call you a skank,
Cuz like the news everyday you get pressed.

You don't like players,
That's what you say-a,
But you really wouldn't mind a millionaire.

Or them big ballers,
Don't do nothing for ya.
But you'd love a rich man six foot two or taller,

You can't sit down right,
Cuz you jeans are too tight,
And your lucky its ladies night.

With your big empty purse,
Every week it gets worse,
At least your breasts cost more than hers.

So you did Miami,
Cuz you got there for free,
But somehow you missed the plane.

You did too much E,
Met somebody,
And spent the night getting caned.

Without girls like you,
There'd be no fun,
We'd go to the club and not see anyone.

Without girls like you,
There's no nightlife,
All those men just go home to their wives.

Don't be mad at me,
Cuz you're pushing thirty,
And your old tricks no longer work.

You should have known from the jump,
That you always get dumped,
So dust off your fuck me pumps


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Marzo 2008)

> che io vedo molto collegato anche a questo thread... queste "immagini" provengono da ricerche di mercato con i controcoglioni... prendo come esempio le pubblicita' della moda perche' e' uno dei cambiamenti piu' clamorosi... dalla donna in carriera degli anni 80 siamo gradualmente passati a questa sorta di femme fatale che giace mezzo vestita con la bocca socchiusa pronta a ricevere... fateci caso... e chiedetevi anche come mai questa mercificazione che di sicuro non e' campata per aria... la comunicazione e' comunicazione mica cotiche... se mi piazzo in minigonna per strada dopo le 19 qualcuno cerchera' di caricarmi... chi sbaglia, io o lui? Lui fraintende ma io spedito un messaggio pensando di trasmetterne un altro...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e invece a me fa male che le donne continuino a ragionare in base ai parametri delle aspettative maschili su di loro...
> e non è un reggiseno o una chiappa al vento a fare la differenza... ma lo è il limite  mentale di chi si crede una donna migliore di un'altra solo perché non mostra le tette o il culo...


come al solito non hai capito un cazzo. Niente di nuovo.
Leggi oltre , cerchi i pensieri o ti limiti alla parola troia che ti offende tanto? e perchè cazzo dovrebbe tanto offendere?
io che ho postato questo thread non mi sento nè migliore nè peggiore delle donne di cui ho parlato.
Io adoro la donna che NON SI VERGOGNA DI ESSERE QUELLO CHE E' indipendentemente da cosa-
Che lo difende e non se ne vergogna.
il fatto che alcune si sentano infastidite da questo post denota solo che ho centrato in pieno la situazione di alcune che tanto vorrebbero e non possono o che non si sentono nè soddisfatte nè adeguate a quel che trasmettono. e sono pure cazzi loro.
Non mi riferisco a nessuno qui dentro perchè non conosco nessuno, questo thread mi è venuto perchè una blogger con cui discutevo ha un blog esattamente come quello che descrivevo all'inizio e si è lamentata con me per i commenti poco eleganti di alcuni partecipanti al blog.
parlandoci assieme questa donna aveva ben altri argomenti da offrire ma preferiva dare quell'immagine perchè in cerca di amore.
Questo è il succo. questo mi fa incazzare.
una donna intelligente, ricca che non trova altro modo per comunicare  e trovare amore che mettere in home page le tette e la figa.
a te questo può sembrare libertà a me no.
è chiaro?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

BUONASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERA Signora Medusa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tutto OK?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> BUONASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERA Signora Medusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutto bene fin quando non mi fan venire l'embolo e otturare la vena  

	
	
		
		
	


	









tu?


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutto bene fin quando non mi fan venire l'embolo e otturare la vena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IO?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Basta leggere la firma


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

scusa, ma mi spiace sempre essere fraintesa e non capita e conseguentemente accusata di idiozie campate per aria.
vado a fare il pane.
chissà come viene bene con  l' energia che c'ho addosso


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma mi spiace sempre essere fraintesa e non capita e conseguentemente accusata di idiozie campate per aria.
> vado a fare il pane.
> * chissà come viene bene con  l' energia che c'ho addosso*



Stanne certa, sara' un successo ... sei una bomba


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2008)

Fai il pane in casa? 
caccia la ricetta ragazza


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Fai il pane in casa?
> caccia la ricetta ragazza


Lea il fenomeno dilaga, Medusa non e' l'unica che fa il pane in casa:

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/notizie/rubriche/inbreve/visualizza_new.html_20845392.html



ps Signo' non mi hai detto ancora niente sul mio nuovo look


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Fai il pane in casa?
> caccia la ricetta ragazza


Anch'io...anzi mia figlia con l'apparecchio. Ma anche così non è facile si devono fare molte prove... Il risultato è buono, ma un po' ...americano...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Fai il pane in casa?
> caccia la ricetta ragazza


ora ho infornato della focaccia. dopo inforno il pane
il pane è semplicissimo Mailea.ti fai solo il culo ad impastarlo ben 20 minuti a mano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per un chilo
1kl di farina di manitoba
5 cucchiai da cucina di olio di oliva extra
4 cucchiaini di sale sciolto in un goccino di acqua tiepida (quando lo metti stai attenta che non venga a contatto con il lievito)
1 cucchiaino di zucchero scarso
2 buste lievito
180 cl acqua tiepida

impasti aggiungendo piano l'acqua
quando hai una bella palla morbida (circa 20 minuti) lo avvolgi in un panno pulito, accendi il forno a 50 per un minuti. lo spengi e ce lo metti dentro.
più lievita meglio è
io l'ho impastato stamattina alle 11,30

dopo minimo 3 ore lo tiri fuori lo lavori ancora un attimo e dai la forma che vuoi.
lo lasci ancora una mezzoretta e  dopo aver acceso il forno a 22o lo inforni per una 20/25 minuti

poca spesa tanta resa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





volevo caricare la foto ma è lunghissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io...anzi mia figlia con l'apparecchio. Ma anche così non è facile si devono fare molte prove... Il risultato è buono, ma un po' ...americano...


io è un bel po' che lo faccio e devo dire che è buonissimo
mi dicono tutti che sembra pan focaccia..
non so se sia un bene o no


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2008)

Io compro una sorta di preparato... devo solo aggiungere acqua, lievito e impastare... e' delizioso...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io compro una sorta di preparato... devo solo aggiungere acqua, lievito e impastare... e' delizioso...


ma si, alla fine è una stupidata da fare. solo tempo e cura.
sai la soddisfazione??


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si, alla fine è una stupidata da fare. solo tempo e cura.
> sai la soddisfazione??


Grazie medù,
ma la focaccia la fai con lo stesso impasto?
perchè dopo 20 minuti... farne un altro... non reggerei


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2008)

Nella focaccia aggiungo rosmarino e olive verdi a pezzetti... e tanto olio... quello bono...


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2008)

bene bene... a Pasqua ho ospiti e mi cimenterò


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Grazie medù,
> ma la focaccia la fai con lo stesso impasto?
> perchè dopo 20 minuti... farne un altro... non reggerei


si, però lo spennelli con parecchio olio e ci metti sopra sale grosso sminuzzato dopo averlo bucato con la forchetta o le dita-
Mi viene sempre tipo schicciatina però 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  credo di mettere troppo poco olio..


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nella focaccia aggiungo rosmarino e olive verdi a pezzetti... e tanto olio... quello bono...


anche con la salvia viene bene.pure il pane.
e pure con l'uvetta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche con la salvia viene bene.pure il pane.
> e pure con l'uvetta...


Cosa dici spezzo il thread in virtuali e ...pane e focaccia?


----------



## MariLea (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa dici spezzo il thread in virtuali e ...pane e focaccia?


ma no, anche le donne virtuali cucinano... a volte


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Marzo 2008)

me state a fà veni' fame....


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> bene bene... a Pasqua ho ospiti e mi cimenterò


Se vuoi ti mando la ricetta per un pane farcito...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2008)

E vabe io faccio anche la focaccia dolce... all'impasto aggiungo miele, zucchero, scorza d'arancia candita e cristalli di zucchero sopra... pure un pizzico di cannella...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E vabe io faccio anche la focaccia dolce... all'impasto aggiungo miele, zucchero, scorza d'arancia candita e cristalli di zucchero sopra... pure un pizzico di cannella...


E io ce l'ho più lungo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E io ce l'ho più lungo!!!
















  di chi?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












bisogna vedere i canoni di riferimento


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Di Lettrice di sicuro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mi piace vincere facile!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di Lettrice di sicuro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccerto..
chi è quello dell'avatar?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccerto..
> chi è quello dell'avatar?


Big!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Big!!!!


e chi s'èlo??
ciao Persa, todo bien?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

*ma come?*



Asudem ha detto:


> e chi s'èlo??
> ciao Persa, todo bien?


L'ammmoree di carrie (vedi avatar di persa) in Sex and the city...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi s'èlo??
> ciao Persa, todo bien?


Bene, grazie!
Mi sono attrezzata per fare movimento rigenerante...


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bene, grazie!
> Mi sono attrezzata per fare movimento rigenerante...









QUELO!?!??!?!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'ammmoree di carrie (vedi avatar di persa) in Sex and the city...


è orrendo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In che senso, Persa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è orrendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' orrendo, concordo (fa anche una serie poliziesca/legal), ma è l'amre di Carrie e se lo si vede con gli occhi di lei si vede il fascino...il modo in cui fa sentire lei...
Semplicemente abbiamo preso come avatar il personaggio che ci piaceva e i personaggi hanno una storia.
Noi no...poi non credo Feddy sia gerontofilo


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' orrendo, concordo (fa anche una serie poliziesca/legal), ma è l'amre di Carrie e se lo si vede con gli occhi di lei si vede il fascino...il modo in cui fa sentire lei...
> Semplicemente abbiamo preso come avatar il personaggio che ci piaceva e i personaggi hanno una storia.
> Noi no...poi non credo Feddy sia gerontofilo


era in law & order?


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era in law & order?


 
Credo di sì...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo di sì...


guarda che l'è proprio brut de vidè 

	
	
		
		
	


	








rimetti l'orsetto con la camiciuola bianca però


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Si era il Law and Order... comunque io non lo trovo brutto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si era il Law and Order... comunque io non lo trovo brutto...


Non è il mio tipo, ma....c'è di peggio...moooolto di peggio.
Comunque in quella foto è venuto male.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è il mio tipo, ma....c'è di peggio...moooolto di peggio.
> Comunque in quella foto è venuto male.


c'ha la faccia da squalo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'ha la faccia da squalo.


Ma Carrie è innamorata...non vedi che espressione quando lui le telefona...?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Carrie è innamorata...non vedi che espressione quando lui le telefona...?


sì, sì..io trovo che anche lei abbia la faccia da squalo..


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è il mio tipo, ma....c'è di peggio...moooolto di peggio.
> Comunque in quella foto è venuto male.


In Law & Order non mi interessa... in Sex and the City lo trovo piu' affascinate...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

a me personalmente non fanno tristezza certi avatar, mi fanno proprio fare delle grasse risate.. . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
Ma non ci vedo niente di male se una preferisce mettere un avatar molto seducente,  si vede che le piace così..
in un altro forum dove stavo parecchi mettevano la loro foto...ecco, lo trovo parecchio più intrigante che certi avatar tutti..eccomi, guarda qui che figazzona (virtuale) che sono". 
Resta però il sospetto che poi dietro l'avatar ci siano dei roiti terribili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , ma che male fanno?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me personalmente non fanno tristezza certi avatar, mi fanno proprio fare delle grasse risate.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


devo ammettere che alcuni distraggono 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quello di tristano/cat era ipnotizzante: non riuscivi a staccarci gli occhi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

*Brugola*

Credo che se non sia un sito di incontri un avatar serva ad esprimere meglio il carattere e l'umore.
Per defizione questo è un sito che preserva l'anonimato per permettere di confrontarsi serenamente.
Se volessi acchiappare ...non metterei questi avatar ...poi sai che delusione...
A parte che nel profilo ho messo una mia foto ....anche se non recentissima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   ...per dar l'idea del tipo...dato che non son né Carrie né Trinity...anche se a giorni mi sento l'una o l'altra...
Non so perché tu vuoi presntarti come "fumata" ...mi sembri ben presente...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che se non sia un sito di incontri un avatar serva ad esprimere meglio il carattere e l'umore.
> Per defizione questo è un sito che preserva l'anonimato per permettere di confrontarsi serenamente.
> Se volessi acchiappare ...non metterei questi avatar ...poi sai che delusione...
> A parte che nel profilo ho messo una mia foto ....anche se non recentissima
> ...



l'unica volta che ho messo la mia foto le malelingue  mi han detto che sembravo Albertino  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  (il deejay)

brutta bestia l'invidia


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che se non sia un sito di incontri un avatar serva ad esprimere meglio il carattere e l'umore.
> Per defizione questo è un sito che preserva l'anonimato per permettere di confrontarsi serenamente.
> Se volessi acchiappare ...non metterei questi avatar ...poi sai che delusione...
> A parte che nel profilo ho messo una mia foto ....anche se non recentissima
> ...


Ma no la sua fogliolina e' vispissima...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me personalmente non fanno tristezza certi avatar, mi fanno proprio fare delle grasse risate.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io veramente mi chiedo dove li trovino...
Nelle chat? Boh...
A me pare da deficiente mettere per avatar il sedere di una sconosciuta mezza nuda..non è ironico, non è rappresentativo, non è niente....
Neanche seduttivo..si capisce che è una parte anatomica di un altra, un pezzo di carne sconosciuto


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente mi chiedo dove li trovino...
> Nelle chat? Boh...
> A me pare da deficiente mettere per avatar il sedere di una sconosciuta mezza nuda..non è ironico, non è rappresentativo, non è niente....
> Neanche seduttivo..si capisce che è una parte anatomica di un altra, un pezzo di carne sconosciuto


oramai culi e tette non devi neanche cercarli , son dappertutto.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente mi chiedo dove li trovino...
> Nelle chat? Boh...
> A me pare da deficiente mettere per avatar il sedere di una sconosciuta mezza nuda..non è ironico, non è rappresentativo, non è niente....
> Neanche seduttivo..si capisce che è una parte anatomica di un altra, un pezzo di carne sconosciuto


Tè tu non capisci l'arte!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(vuoi mettere...metterla da parte!?!? )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente mi chiedo dove li trovino...
> Nelle chat? Boh...
> A me pare da deficiente mettere per avatar il sedere di una sconosciuta mezza nuda..non è ironico, non è rappresentativo, non è niente....
> Neanche seduttivo..si capisce che è una parte anatomica di un altra, un pezzo di carne sconosciuto


Beh anche gli altri avatar non sono nostre immagini reali... io credo che comunque si voglia esprimere uno stato d'animo...io non metto volentieri una che non trovo bella o in qualche modo somigliante a me.
Può essere che quelle parti assomiglino a quelle della proprietaria ...io avevo messo le mutande di Bridget ...a scanso di illusioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh anche gli altri avatar non sono nostre immagini reali... io credo che comunque si voglia esprimere uno stato d'animo...io non metto volentieri una che non trovo bella o in qualche modo somigliante a me.
> Può essere che quelle parti assomiglino a quelle della proprietaria ...io avevo messo le mutande di Bridget ...a scanso di illusioni...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché tu vuoi presntarti come "fumata" ...mi sembri ben presente...


rivendico con orgoglio la mia passione per il mio  pollice verde, che comprende tutto il variegato mondo naturale.
io con le piante parlo, ho un amore viscerale per loro e riesco a commuovermi ancora davanti ad una gemma spuntata su una pianta che sembrava defunta.
Ti dico solo che gli amici mi danno le loro piante quando le considerano morte, io ho una passione per farle resuscitare.
Non riesco a comprarmi una pianta nuova da una vita perchè ogni volta che mi si libera un posto mi arriva una nuova moribonda da accogliere...
cmq se preferisci mi metto come avatar  il culo di eva henger....


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo ammettere che alcuni distraggono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


è da un anno e più che continuo a dire che gli avatar che metto nel mio profilo non mi rappresentano quasi mai.


e voi insistete....insistete.....uffa che noia mortale.

come sono convinta che l stesso discorso vale per altri utenti.

a breve comunque l'admin inserirà l'opzione di nascondere al di fuori della stanza 101 il proprio avatar così che nessuno di voi si offenderà più la vista a certe immagini che io reputo di pura arte.


e risolto il problema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> rivendico con orgoglio la mia passione per il mio pollice verde, che comprende tutto il variegato mondo naturale.
> io con le piante parlo, ho un amore viscerale per loro e riesco a commuovermi ancora davanti ad una gemma spuntata su una pianta che sembrava defunta.
> Ti dico solo che gli amici mi danno le loro piante quando le considerano morte, io ho una passione per farle resuscitare.
> Non riesco a comprarmi una pianta nuova da una vita perchè ogni volta che mi si libera un posto mi arriva una nuova moribonda da accogliere...
> cmq se preferisci mi metto come avatar il culo di eva henger....


No...grazie ...però sono invidiosa del tuo avatar in movimento ...io ho tentato di mettere un'Ariel (Sirenetta) che scostava i capelli ...ma il sistema mi dice che è troppo pesante...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh anche gli altri avatar non sono nostre immagini reali... io credo che comunque si voglia esprimere uno stato d'animo...io non metto volentieri una che non trovo bella o in qualche modo somigliante a me.
> Può essere che quelle parti assomiglino a quelle della proprietaria ...io avevo messo le mutande di Bridget ...a scanso di illusioni...


O santo cielo!!! E che stato d'animo può esprimere un perizoma. Non veramente, se devo mettere un sedere, allora ci metto il mio...almeno è il mio.
Ma ho l'ardire di pensare di avere degli aspetti più interessanti, almeno su di un forum.
Il mio culo lo vede il mio compagno...mica deve stare sul Web!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> O santo cielo!!! E che stato d'animo può esprimere un perizoma. Non veramente, se devo mettere un sedere, allora ci metto il mio...almeno è il mio.
> Ma ho l'ardire di pensare di avere degli aspetti più interessanti, almeno su di un forum.
> *Il mio culo lo vede il mio compagno...mica deve stare sul Web*!!!


E allora quale culo abbiamo visto l'altra sera?


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> è da un anno e più che continuo a dire che gli avatar che metto nel mio profilo non mi rappresentano quasi mai.
> 
> 
> e voi insistete....insistete.....uffa che noia mortale.
> ...


Ma guarda che il torto lo fai alla tua intelligenza, mica a noi! Siamo maggiorenni e abbiamo visto ben altro


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente mi chiedo dove li trovino...
> Nelle chat? Boh...
> *A me pare da deficiente mettere per avatar il sedere di una sconosciuta mezza nuda..non è ironico, non è rappresentativo, non è niente....*
> Neanche seduttivo..si capisce che è una parte anatomica di un altra, un pezzo di carne sconosciuto


 

assolutamente non penso che si trovino nelle chat che io poi nella maniera più assoluta non frequento.


tu poi nella parte sottolineata offendi e dai della deficiente.
bene, segnalerò a chi di competenza.

io non ti giudico, tu invece hai e continui a giudicare.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E allora quale culo abbiamo visto l'altra sera?


Scema!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Scema!!!!



Cosi' evidente...?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> è da un anno e più che continuo a dire che gli avatar che metto nel mio profilo non mi rappresentano quasi mai.
> 
> 
> e voi insistete....insistete.....uffa che noia mortale.
> ...


insistiamo su cosa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




offendersi? ma tu pensi davvero che qualcuna qui dentro si offenda per un culo?
non hai capito proprio una fava.
ma leggete prima di sparare a zero o no??
ufffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma guarda che il torto lo fai alla tua intelligenza, mica a noi! Siamo maggiorenni e abbiamo visto ben altro


 
spiegami questa tua frase legata al fatto delle foto che metto negli avatar.

trovami per cortesia il nesso logico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> è da un anno e più che continuo a dire che gli avatar che metto nel mio profilo non mi rappresentano quasi mai.
> 
> 
> e voi insistete....insistete.....uffa che noia mortale.
> ...


Io credo che ci si rappresenti anche quando crediamo di nasconderci...
Io sono dell'epoca dei capelloni e minigonne e non ho mai capito "Ma che colpa abbiamo noo" perché non era certamente per essere uguali e nella norma che si faceva di tutto per distinguersi in tutto dagli adulti.
Ognuno esprime se stesso con l'abbigliamento e anche con un avatar...anche solo come asperiazione.
Il tuo di oggi è molto bello ed esprime anche una certa delicatezza...
come il mio di oggi esprime voglia di comunicare e allegria ...non che io stia comunicando e sia allergra...


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> insistiamo su cosa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vedasi a tal proposito i messaggi privati di lamentele mandate da tanti di voi. l'admin li ha in memoria,con il permesso degli interessati li vogliamo pubblicare così ne discutiamo tutti insieme di questo vs problema?


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che ci si rappresenti anche quando crediamo di nasconderci...
> Io sono dell'epoca dei capelloni e minigonne e non ho mai capito "Ma che colpa abbiamo nio" perché non era certamente per essere uguali che ci si distingueva in tutto dagli adulti.
> Ognuno esprime se stesso con l'abbigliamento e anche con un avatar...anche solo come asperiazione.
> Il tuo di oggi è molto bello ed esprime anche una certa delicatezza...
> come il mio di oggi esprime voglia di comunicare e allegria ...non che io stia comunicando e sia allergra...


 
tu pensi che l'avatar ti rappresenti, io ti dico che i miei avatar non mi rappresentano.

imponi la tua idea su di me per forza? non possiamo pensarla in modo differente?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> vedasi a tal proposito i messaggi privati di lamentele mandate da tanti di voi. l'admin li ha in memoria,con il permesso degli interessati li vogliamo pubblicare così ne discutiamo tutti insieme di questo vs problema?


stai cercando turilla senza trovarne.
Per me pubblica quel che ti pare. tanti di noi avrebbero sporto lamentele per due culi?
e poi, scusa, *problema*??
non credi ci siano problemi più importanti di cui discutere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> vedasi a tal proposito i messaggi privati di lamentele mandate da tanti di voi. l'admin li ha in memoria,con il permesso degli interessati li vogliamo pubblicare così ne discutiamo tutti insieme di questo vs problema?


Io mi sono lamentata.
E ne abbiamo discusso.
Non mi piacciono esibizioni di parti anatomiche con espliciti riferimenti sessuali né di uomini né di donne, ma per motivi diversi.
Se poi vuoi attribuire a questo mio pensiero "culturale" un significato che non ha è un altro discorso.
Mi sembra evidente che ogni cosa assuma un significato diverso a seconda del contesto e che il nudo del David ha un significato diverso se stampato su un grembiule da cucina lo capisce anche una persona meno preparata di te.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stai cercando turilla senza trovarne.
> Per me pubblica quel che ti pare. tanti di noi avrebbero sporto lamentele per due culi?
> e poi, scusa, *problema*??
> non credi ci siano problemi più importanti di cui discutere?


 
io affermo che i miei avatar non rappresentano la mia persona. li pubblico perchè mi piacciono, sono bellissime foto.

che problema avete.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi sono lamentata.
> E ne abbiamo discusso.
> Non mi piacciono esibizioni di parti anatomiche con espliciti riferimenti sessuali né di uomini né di donne, ma per motivi diversi.
> Se poi vuoi attribuire a questo mio pensiero "culturale" un significato che non ha è un altro discorso.
> Mi sembra evidente che ogni cosa assuma un significato diverso a seconda del contesto e che il nudo del David ha un significato diveso se stampato su un grembiule da cucina lo capisce anche uno persona meno preparata di te.


 
da qui tu affermi che gli avatar di nudo li pubblico perchè mi rappresentano.

da cosa nasce la tua convinzione.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> io affermo che i miei avatar non rappresentano la mia persona. li pubblico perchè mi piacciono, sono bellissime foto.
> 
> che problema avete.


io non ho nessun problema. Io, come te, esprimo la mia opinione.
E' un problema?


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> io affermo che i miei avatar non rappresentano la mia persona. li pubblico perchè mi piacciono, sono bellissime foto.
> 
> che problema avete.


ma perchè parli di problemi?
se hai letto il thread è perchè ti sei sentita in qualche modo coinvolta?
curioso che tu metta avatars che non ti rappresentano, ma è solo curioso.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho nessun problema. Io, come te, esprimo la mia opinione.
> E' un problema?


allora se non avete problemi perchè avete mandato dei messaggi privati all'admin lamentandovi degli avatar e affermando che erano al limite della decenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> da qui tu affermi che gli avatar di nudo li pubblico perchè mi rappresentano.
> 
> da cosa nasce la tua convinzione.


Qualunque cosa che ci piace ci rappresenta.
Rappresenta il tuo senso estetico e che tu vuoi comunicare.
Tu hai un forte senso estetico e lo comunichi sempre.
Apprezzi i bei corpi, le belle forme, la forma fisica, la forza, l'atleticità.
Ti esprimi e comunichi te stessa con le parole e con le immagini, così come facciamo tutti.
Poi tu ti offendi perché traduci una non condivisione culturale in un giudizio morale che, almeno in me, non è presente.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè parli di problemi?
> se hai letto il thread è perchè ti sei sentita in qualche modo coinvolta?
> curioso che tu metta avatars che non ti rappresentano, ma è solo curioso.


 
oggi voglio giocare a tris.
questo avatar mi rappresenta.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa che ci piace ci rappresenta.
> Rappresenta il tuo senso estetico e che tu vuoi comunicare.
> Tu hai un forte senso estetico e lo comunichi sempre.
> Apprezzi i bei corpi, le belle forme, la forma fisica, la forza, l'atleticità.
> ...


tu allora di rappresenti nella protagonista di sex and the city con relative relazioni mutiple.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> oggi voglio giocare a tris.
> questo avatar mi rappresenta.


Mi dispiace per te se ti senti così.
Mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Pure io sono dispiaciuta per te. Deve essere triste


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> allora se non avete problemi perchè avete mandato dei messaggi privati all'admin lamentandovi degli avatar e affermando che erano al limite della decenza.


avete? rivolgiti a chi li ha mandati . Persa infatti ti ha risposto.
Io non ho mandato nessuna lamentela perchè se voglio dire qualcosa lo faccio in chiaro qui. 
A me del tuo avatar non me ne frega niente, posso limitarmi a chiedermi perchè tu preferisca un culo piuttosto che altro  anche se non ti rappresenta. E se leggi il senso di questo post capirai.
Se invece prendi due frasi a caso te la canti e te la suoni come ti pare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> tu allora di rappresenti nella protagonista di sex and the city con relative relazioni mutiple.


Mi rappresento come una che in quell'immagine è molto contenta di ricevere una telefonata.
Carrie mi piace per la sua autoironia e per la ricerca di un rapporto autentico in ognuna delle relazioni che ha.
Poi ...è persino più sfortunata di me perché le è andata storta più di una relazione...a me una sola.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi sono lamentata.
> E ne abbiamo discusso.
> Non mi piacciono esibizioni di parti anatomiche con espliciti riferimenti sessuali né di uomini né di donne, ma per motivi diversi.
> Se poi vuoi attribuire a questo mio pensiero "culturale" un significato che non ha è un altro discorso.
> Mi sembra evidente che ogni cosa assuma un significato diverso a seconda del contesto e che il nudo del David ha un significato diverso se stampato su un grembiule da cucina lo capisce anche una persona meno preparata di te.


Non credo che il problema dovrebbe essere tanto l'oscenità o meno di un avatar (giudizio sempre personale), ma cosa quell'avatar mostra all'esterno.

Chi si affaccia sul forum e come primo impatto si trova davanti tette e culi, non credo potrà mai pensare che gli argomenti di cui qui si vorrebbe parlare siano diversi da tette e culi!

Perchè è sicuramente più impattante  un'immagine che uno scritto...al quale forse il neo utente non arriverà neanche, per capire con chi si va a confrontare, parlando di sè e dei suoi pensieri/problemi, a causa di quell'impatto iniziale.

Questa riflessione però penso la potrebbe fare chi intende questo forum non come chat privata o scambio di idee fra i soliti noti, ma come luogo di accoglienza aperto a tutti, specie ai nuovi utenti.

Mi pare evidente invece come alcuni/e in realtà lo intendano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza considerare che il tema di questo thread non si limitava solo a una tetta o a un culo mostrato in un avatar...ma qui entriamo ancor più nel difficile!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> tu allora di rappresenti nella protagonista di sex and the city con relative relazioni mutiple.


A me va storta l'idea di donna come oggetto passivo. Un culo senza faccia è un oggetto. Una donna con più relazioni è soggetto, o almeno potrebbe esserlo.
Se penso ad un uomo non penso a un pene e due testicoli, penso ad un uomo. Se un utente si presentasse con le braghe calate, penserei che ha problemi di cervello. Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

trattasi di un forum di CORNA.

tradimento.net.


bravi bravi


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> allora se non avete problemi perchè avete mandato dei messaggi privati all'admin lamentandovi degli avatar e affermando che erano al limite della decenza.


ma chi ???? 
a parte persa che te l'ha già scritto chi??
una volta che ti dice che è stata lei parlane con lei..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> trattasi di un forum di CORNA.
> 
> tradimento.net.
> 
> ...


converrai che a parte mettere una passera in primo piano le tue risposte sono state scarsine  e solo volte ad imbastire un po' di polemica.
questo era il senso del thread


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma chi ????
> a parte persa che te l'ha già scritto chi??
> una volta che ti dice che è stata lei parlane con lei..


Guarda che ne avevamo già parlato...eh...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che ne avevamo già parlato...eh...


sorry..ma allora che continua a insistere a dire *avete *mandato?


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sorry..ma allora che continua a insistere a dire *avete *mandato?


 
non lo so...una passera senza memoria...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sorry..ma allora che continua a insistere a dire *avete *mandato?


Ma anche te....farti ancora queste domande!!


----------



## Old Cat (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sorry..ma allora che continua a insistere a dire *avete *mandato?


 
non una persona ha scritto lametantandosi all'admin.  in tante\i.


vogliamo chiedere i nomi all'admin?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> non una persona ha scritto lametantandosi all'admin.  in tante\i.
> 
> 
> vogliamo chiedere i nomi all'admin?


e chiedili, basta che la molli lì.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma anche te....farti ancora queste domande!!


quando hai tempo ti metti come avatar keanu Reeves?
ecco, se questo signore fosse stupido e senza cervello penso che potrei passarci sopra....(e anche di fianco...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sorry..ma allora che continua a insistere a dire *avete *mandato?


Mica ne avevo parlato solo io...eh
Ho già espresso il mio pensiero.
Chi vuole provocare ...provoca e se non ottiene soddisfazione ...alza il tiro.
Le motivazioni personali per cui una persona sente il bisogno di provocare non sono di mia competenza.
Io esprimo il mio pensiero.
Ad esempio l'ultima immagine la trovo estremamente offensiva nei confronti della donna: utilizza simbolicamente il corpo come gioco e il pube depilato richiama un'immagine ambigua di una prepubere...
Questo mi sembra una lettura d'immagine di base e questo è quel che comunica quell'immagine.
Se quel che voleva comunicare era altro deve riflettere sulla propria capacità di comunicazione.
Non posso certo parlare una lingua incomprensibile ai più e poi lamentarmi di non essere capita.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Ma hanno lasciato aperta la 101? La volete chiudere!!!! C'è corrente


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'argomento di questo thread, a me sembra un fenomeno sociologico non indifferente che non ha un piccio a che vedere con l'apertura mentale ...
> 
> La societa' ha fregato le donne... ci hanno dato barlumi di emancipazione invece regrediamo verso il luogo comune della puttana e della santa... e l'uomo che deve fare? Inzomma se io mostro le tette mica mi posso aspettare che mi si dica quanto sono intelligente... e non e' un luogo comune e' COMUNICAZIONE... l'uomo dice io t'ho presa per quello che mi hai mostrato: le tette... e c'ha ragione!!
> Ma la donna crede d'esser libera e padrona della sua vita sessuale perche' mostra le tette per adescare sperando che poi venga mantenuta per il "resto"... invece non fa che aderire all'imagine di donna oggetto mezzo nuda proposta dai media... per cui una donna schiava della sua presunta liberta' sessuale anziche' una donna libera....


 
Gli uomini poi che 'son cacciatori' leggono in certe cose quello che più fa loro comodo.....va bene che se ti presenti con tette e culo uno ti prende per una che ha solo voglia di quello..ma siamo ancora al punto in cui pure se dai un cellulare la prima sera che chatti pensano che vuoi fare sesso al telefono....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e no! non ne sto facendo una questione di uomini liberi o no da adescare.
> stiamo parlando di donne, semplicemente donne che sembrano esistere in quanto organi sessuali e non teste, cervelli, cuore e sentimento.
> Di che esteriorità parli ? in un forum? in una realtà virtuale?
> a me nella vita reale la mangiatrice di uomini interessa come lo studio dei tarocchi ma m'infastidisce, *mi fa incazzare che in un forum (e non mi riferisco solo a questo) debba porsi con solo quella veste come se dietro non ci fosse altro.*


Perchè tu dai per scontato che dietro ci sia dell'altro.







Adesso mi leggo le 28 pagine di post.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cazz! Ma uscite nel w.e.!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè tu dai per scontato che dietro ci sia dell'altro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stiamo lavorando per voi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








così al lunedì avete qualcosa da leggere.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come al solito non hai capito un cazzo. Niente di nuovo.


già, niente di nuovo...

















no, anzi. di nuovo c'è che adesso, oltre a non capire un cazzo, non me ne frega più un cazzo di un cazzo di capire un cazzo.
ciao, e contiuna così che sei una garanzia. finché leggo te così convinta mi convinco anche io che vale ancora la pena avere delle idee.
me ne torno nello sgabuzzino, ora... ma a te non potevo non rispondere.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> già, niente di nuovo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, no potevi benissimo.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, no potevi benissimo.


è questo bisogno incontenibile di spiegarti la vita che risulta così risibile...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Questo topic è esilerante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sono a pagina 10, per ora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... pis end lov, broders end sisters


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è questo bisogno incontenibile di spiegarti la vita che risulta così risibile...


ho sempre notato  di Anna la convinzione che le sue idee e i suoi pensieri fossero estremamente eccezionali solo perchè diversi o lontani dai miei.
Contenta lei.
se posso esser utile..
che poi, frega un cazzo, frega un cazzo ma viene a rompere solo per il gusto e poi si rintana nel pertugio


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io veramente mi chiedo dove li trovino...
> Nelle chat? Boh...
> A me pare da deficiente mettere per avatar il sedere di una sconosciuta mezza nuda..non è ironico, non è rappresentativo, non è niente....
> Neanche seduttivo..si capisce che è una parte anatomica di un altra, un pezzo di carne sconosciuto


 
E' evidentissimo il voler provocare
e se posso dire la mia....certi avatars con parti femminili belle in evidenza vogliono essere più una provocazione verso le altre donne che verso gli uomini.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






come se volessero dire :' dai...irritati..'


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' evidentissimo il voler provocare
> e se posso dire la mia....certi avatars con parti femminili belle in evidenza vogliono essere più una provocazione verso le altre donne che verso gli uomini....
> 
> 
> ...


concordo.
é una provocazione alle altre donne non certo agli uomini


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> allora se non avete problemi perchè avete mandato dei messaggi privati all'admin lamentandovi degli avatar e affermando che erano al limite della decenza.


più che al limite della decenza sono proprio indecenti...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> più che al limite della decenza sono proprio indecenti...


va bhè però secondo me tutta questa indignazione è esagerata.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

A pagina 25 è assultamente esilerante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... chi batte in prima base? Chi. Cosa?
Chi... chi batte in prima base? Chi? Chi!....



















Chissà cosa ci sarà nelle ultime tre pagine...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> va bhè però secondo me tutta questa indignazione è esagerata.


la mia non è assolutamente indignazione. Ci sono cose ben più indecenti.
E' incomprensione. Tutto lì


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> va bhè però secondo me tutta questa indignazione è esagerata.


 
non sono indignata..a me non me ne può fregar di meno.
Ma che siano indecenti è quello che penso.


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2008)

*BRUGOLA*

Anche tu fan di troisi?quella frase la citò nel film pensavo fosse amore invece.....!Li ho tutti i film di massimo...è stata un grande perdita...il comico dei sentimenti...!!!!!Comunque indugnarsi per questo mi sembra un esagerazione...io son indignato con chi si indigna e dovrebbe indignarsi per altro.....!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non sono indignata..a me non me ne può fregar di meno.
> Ma che siano indecenti è quello che penso.


non vi scaldate...è che penso che tutta questa attenzione a quei ridicoli avatars a qualcuno farà anche piacere...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu fan di troisi?quella frase la citò nel film pensavo fosse amore invece.....!Li ho tutti i film di massimo...è stata un grande perdita...il comico dei sentimenti...!!!!!Comunque indugnarsi per questo mi sembra un esagerazione...io son indignato con chi si indigna e dovrebbe indignarsi per altro.....!!!


sai che ho pianto davvero quando è morto?
per me era un poeta, un'ironia così' delicata e surreale che non credo ne nascerà un'altra..
non ci resta che piangere rimane uno dei film che mi ha fatto più ridere in assoluto


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non vi scaldate...è che penso che tutta questa attenzione a quei ridicoli avatars a qualcuno farà anche piacere...


alla stessa che li ha messi....era il suo obiettivo..attirare attenzione...come sempre!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

L'ho scritto in precedenza e lo riscrivero'... che ognuno si metta l'avatar che ritiene piu' opportuno... pero' se si fa un discorso generale di un fenomeno non circoscritto a questo forum, mi sembra ridicolo inalberarsi... Inneggiare alla liberta' ma invocare la censura e' decisamente contradditorio...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Mh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho finito il topic... niente di che alla fine...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... chissà cosa fanno nella sezione riservata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... perchè parlate degli avatar che ci sono lì vero?

Perchè sul forum non ce ne sono mica di culi.

No?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> alla stessa che li ha messi....era il suo obiettivo..attirare attenzione...come sempre!


come volevasi dimostrare: l'unico modo per attirarla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non vi scaldate...è che penso che tutta questa attenzione a quei ridicoli avatars a qualcuno farà anche piacere...


Non condiziono l'espressione del mio pensiero all'effetto che fa: mica sono aspirante presidente del consiglio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non mi interessa neppure se il mio pensiero è condiviso dalla maggioranza o minoranza.
Certo se non fosse condiviso da nessuno ...frequenterei altro ambiente...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capito una fava neanche tu


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> mica sono aspirante presidente del consiglio...
> ...


che sollievo persa...
ho già tanti di quei candidati che *non* voterò che un altro mi avrebbe messo in crisi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che sollievo persa...
> ho già tanti di quei candidati che *non* voterò che un altro mi avrebbe messo in crisi...


Ma me ...mi avresti votata...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti...niente di che....solo che quella è l'immagine che si da all'esterno...per ora almeno. Pare che Giovanni si sia attivato per poterli rendere visibili solo nello sgabuzzino...sperem!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il resto....chi è di mano!??!


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2008)

*brugola*

TROISI MORì NEL GIUGNO 94....SECONDO ME LA PROFONDITà DI CERTI SUOI FILM ANCORA OGGI NON è STATA CAPITA!MI RICORDO QUANDO DISSE CHE LUI AL MATRIMONIO CREDEVA..MA PENSAVA CHE UN UOMO ED UNA DONNA SON LE PERSONE MENO ADATTE A SPOSARSI...UN GENIO...!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> TROISI MORì NEL GIUGNO 94....SECONDO ME LA PROFONDITà DI CERTI SUOI FILM ANCORA OGGI NON è STATA CAPITA!MI RICORDO QUANDO DISSE CHE LUI AL MATRIMONIO CREDEVA..MA PENSAVA CHE UN UOMO ED UNA DONNA SON LE PERSONE MENO ADATTE A SPOSARSI...UN GENIO...!!!


era delicato e di un'ironia enorme.
Anche il mio preferito è Non ci resta che piangere.
Una coppia perfetta.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

*oscuro*

son già 14 anni che è morto???!! Come passa il tempo....
in ricomincio da tre (che ho dovuto vedere 3 volte perchè nn capivo una parola) la scena in cui cerca di far muovere il vaso è da oscar


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

A ma io sono celebre per questo! Riesco arrivare con un ritardo medio di due settimane sulle notizie... è che sostanzialmente... non me ne frega una sega.

Sai com'è... io sò io e voi nun siete un cazzo.

Però una cosa serie sulle troie vorrei dirla...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ho fatto la zoccola per anni. Cioè... non pagata eh?... zoccola dentro, voglio dire.
L'ho data largamente, con generosità e spirito di fratellanza. L'ho data e ripresa a destra e a manca a mio piacimento.
E sinceramente nessuno mi ha mai dato della troia.
E non che lo tenessi segreto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anzi ho sempre goduto della stima e di amicizia di molti. Anche di quelli che la prendevano... Mai mi son sentita apostrofare, mai sono venuta a conoscenza di discorsi malevoli, anzi è sempre stato fatto tutto in allegria, amicizia... al limite son sempre stata io a scherzare di più sull'argomento...

Ma se proprio qualcuno avesse avuto una reazione irritata... non so... mi vien da pensare qualche fidanzata un pelo irritata... beh... se m'avesse urlato della troia... beh... sarebbe stato difficile darle torto, ecco.

Zoccola però mi piace di più...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A ma io sono celebre per questo! Riesco arrivare con un ritardo medio di due settimane sulle notizie... è che sostanzialmente... non me ne frega una sega.
> 
> Sai com'è... io sò io e voi nun siete un cazzo.
> 
> ...


questo intendo con zoccola cosciente e fiera.
Quello che aborro è la zoccola mancata e incazzata.
ciao ex zoccoletta


----------



## tatitati (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ammazza e ti hanno fatta pure moderatrice...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo intendo con zoccola cosciente e fiera.
> Quello che aborro è la zoccola mancata e incazzata.
> ciao ex zoccoletta



Anche io intendevo questo... infatti dicevo che sarei finita tranquillamente nella categoria Troie & Co.....


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

*Lupaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

The bellissim story of cappucett red...
One mattin her mamma dissed:​*'Dear Cappuccett, take this cest to the nonn, but attention to the
lup that is very ma very kattiv! And torn prest! Good luck! And in
bocc at the lup!'.​*Cappuccett didn't capit very well this ultim thing but went away, da
sol, with the cest.
Cammining cammining, in the cuor of the forest, at a cert punt she
incontered the lup, who dissed:​​*'Hi! Piccula piezz'e girl! 'Ndove do you
go?'.*​*
'To the nonn with this little cest, which is little but it is full
of a sacc of chocolate and biscots and panettons and more and
mirtills',​*​​​she dissed.​
*'Ah, mannagg 'a Maruschella’​*​​​(maybe an expression com: what a cul
that had) dissed the lup, with a fium of saliv out of the bocc.
And so the lup dissed: *'Beh, now I dev andar because the telephonin
is squilling, sorry.'*​*
*And the lup went away, but not very away, but to the nonn's House.
Cappuccett Red, who was very ma very lent, lent un casin, continued
for her sentier in the forest.
The lup arrived at the house, suoned the campanel, entered, and
after saluting the nonn, magned her in a boccon.
Then, after sputing the dentier, he indossed the ridicol night
berret and fikked himself in the let.​2​When Cappuccett Red came to the fint nonn's house, suoned and
entered.
But when the little and stupid girl saw the nonn (non was the nonn,
but the lup, ricord?) dissed:​​*'But nonn, why do you stay in let?'.*​*
*And the nonn-lup:​​*'Oh, I've stort my cavigl doing aerobics!'.*​*
'Oh, poor nonn!'​*​​​, said Cappuccett (she was more than stupid, I
think, wasn't she?).
Then she dissed: *'But...what big okks you have! Do you bisogn some
collir?'.*​*
'Oh, no! It's for ved you better, my dear (stupid) little girl',​*dissed the nonn-lup.
Then cappuccett, who was more dur than a block of marm:​​*'But what
big oreks you have! Do you have the Orekkions?'.*​*
*And the nonn-lup:​​*'Oh, no! It is to ascolt you better'.*​*
*And Cappuccett (that I think was now really rincoglionited) said:​*'But what big dents you have!'​*​​​.
And the lup, at this point dissed: *'It is to magn you better!'*. And
magned really tutt quant the poor little girl.
But (ta dah!) out of the house a simpatic, curious and innocent
cacciator of frod sented all and dissed: 'Accident! A lup! Its pellicc vals a
sac of solds'.
And so, spinted only for the compassion for the little girl, butted
a terr many kils of volps, fringuells and conigls that he had ammazzed till
that moment, imbracced the fucil, entered in the stanz and killed the
lup.
Then squarced his panz (being attent not to rovin the pellicc) and
tired fora the nonn (still viv) and Cappuccett (still rincoglionited).
And so, at the end, the cacciator of frod vended the pellicc and
guadagned honestly a sacc of solds.​
3​The nonn magned tutt the leccornies that were in the cest.
And so, everybody lived felix and content​​*(fors not the lup!).*​*
*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io intendevo questo... infatti dicevo che sarei finita tranquillamente nella categoria Troie & Co.....


Io no 

	
	
		
		
	


	












































ed è da mo che chiedo indirizzi, eh


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Mi lacrima il mascara...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

*santa persa*

persa, ti aiuterebbe forse anche modificare un pochino la firma???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

Bellis Cappuccet Rd (un po riconglionit she l'è...davver...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> persa, ti aiuterebbe forse anche modificare un pochino la firma???


Ma non si coglie l'autoironia?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa cara.... il troieggio e' finito anni fa... ho avuto il mio ultimo anno da bagascia a Londra... poi e' tutto finito... credo che alla fine venga pure a noia... Ma poi 'ndo vado ora che cio' pannolini da cambiare...


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non si coglie l'autoironia?


è un mondo difficile...
e la fortuna dell'autoironia è merce rara


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

*dere*














  strepitosa


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> The bellissim story of cappucett red...


Mitica!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















*Medù*... scusa eh... ex zoccoletta ci sarai tu.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che io a Napo ci faccio dei numeri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... guarda che io posso tornare in pista quando mi pare sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa cara.... il troieggio e' finito anni fa... ho avuto il mio ultimo anno da bagascia a Londra... poi e' tutto finito... credo che alla fine venga pure a noia... Ma poi 'ndo vado ora che cio' pannolini da cambiare...


bagascia l'è propr brut... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunqu l'è sempr un art che non si dismentica mai.
All'occasione e all'uopo , vien sempre fora


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mitica!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ìimportante è tenersi in esercizio...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mitica!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me lo dici???
zoccola nell'anima sono 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è che ogni tanto me lo dimentico...

inizi a dimenticarlo quando l'amante ti da' della troia tutto contento e tu t'ìncazzi


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E' evidentissimo il voler provocare
> e se posso dire la mia....certi avatars con parti femminili belle in evidenza vogliono essere più una provocazione verso le altre donne che verso gli uomini....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quando vedo una donna ridotta ad una fica, mi irrito. Ad un culo, o a due tette.
Si, mi irrito. Ma non perchè io vada in giro con il dolcevita, o perchè sia moralista...per nulla.
Mi irrito ogni qual volta una donna chiede elemosina attenzione mostrando qualcosa che dovrebbe attirarla. Ripeto se devo usare un culo, uso il mio. 
Se devo usare il sesso, come richiamo per le allodole...lo faccio. ma non costringo nessuno a subirne lo spettacolo.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> strepitosa


l'è propre divertent!


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

a proposito del post della volgarità


*fica* lo trovo proprio volgare!! 
quando voglio essere volgare dico fica...
che cavolo cambia poi con figa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> l'è propre divertent!


L'ho subito stampata in pluricopie


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mitica!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















non sia mai che ti tolgano il titolo

ma quale ex??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a proposito del post della volgarità
> 
> 
> *fica* lo trovo proprio volgare!!
> ...


Ne avevamo già disquisito ...perché sei del nord...dicevano che al sud fa l'effetto contrario...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a proposito del post della volgarità
> 
> 
> *fica* lo trovo proprio volgare!!
> ...


La prima è la parte anatomica...la seconda non lo so...è un modo di dire. E poi dipende dai dialetti...a Roma Figa si usa poco.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non sia mai che ti tolgano il titolo
> 
> ma quale ex??


mi ha fatto venire in mente le ragazzette di non è la rai


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando vedo una donna ridotta ad una fica, mi irrito. Ad un culo, o a due tette.
> Si, mi irrito. Ma non perchè io vada in giro con il dolcevita, o perchè sia moralista...per nulla.
> Mi irrito ogni qual volta una donna chiede elemosina attenzione mostrando qualcosa che dovrebbe attirarla. Ripeto se devo usare un culo, uso il mio.
> Se devo usare il sesso, come richiamo per le allodole...lo faccio. ma non costringo nessuno a subirne lo spettacolo.


 
concordo!


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho subito stampata in pluricopie


è comunque in tema....
mi riferisco a questa frase:

'Ah, mannagg 'a Maruschella’ 
(maybe an expression com: what a cul
that had)


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Ho letto tutto... la mia opinione sulla "donna virtuale" è che ognuna ha il suo modo di porsi più o meno discutibile e  non sta a me giudicare.
In passato ho frequentato le chat e devo dire che se volevo stare in pace dovevo usare un nick neutro o meglio ancora maschile.
Nick e avatar è chiaro che lanciano un messaggio, se io desidero avere un certo tipo di risposte uso determinati mezzi.
Se lo faccio, chiaramente, non devo poi offendermi se me lo fanno notare.

Non mi indigno, né mi offendono certe immagini, possono piacermi o meno, nel caso specifico dell'avatar del filetto, non mi piace perché mi sembra una gallina spennata, sarà pure artistica, ma per me è brutta, non oscena, ma brutta, probabilmente non capisco quel tipo di arte, è un mio limite.

ps. la storia di Cappuccetto è fenomenale!!!!

Buongiorno a tutti!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

ciao Holly, mi stanno massacrando gerard...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao Holly, mi stanno massacrando gerard...


Nooooo.... non hai capito.... io sto dicendo che ti attizza perchè è quello che è.

Perchè se si chiamasse Beppe Parodi e fosse un pensionato del Comune (perchè l'età da pensionato ce l'ha) non lo schizzeresti nemmeno.


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nooooo.... non hai capito.... io sto dicendo che ti attizza perchè è quello che è.
> 
> Perchè se si chiamasse Beppe Parodi e fosse un pensionato del Comune (perchè l'età da pensionato ce l'ha) non lo schizzeresti nemmeno.



Non discuto sui gusti, un po' di ragione ce l'hai, penso a Briatore... e chi se lo filerebbe se lavorasse in fonderia con quella faccia da pirla...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nooooo.... non hai capito.... io sto dicendo che ti attizza perchè è quello che è.
> 
> Perchè se si chiamasse Beppe Parodi e fosse un pensionato del Comune (perchè l'età da pensionato ce l'ha) non lo schizzeresti nemmeno.


ma cazzarola di santa peciolina, stai scherzando??
fisicamente a me fa un sangue porco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi fare sentire diversa...zoccoletta e diversa col gusto dell'orrido...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cazzarola di santa peciolina, stai scherzando??
> fisicamente a me fa un sangue porco
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non discuto sui gusti, un po' di ragione ce l'hai, penso a Briatore... e chi se lo filerebbe se lavorasse in fonderia con quella faccia da pirla...


E' pure bavoso....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Son pigra... non c'ho voglia di leggere a ritroso... di chi diamine state parlando?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

....ma... si sono incrociati i thread??????


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Son pigra... non c'ho voglia di leggere a ritroso... di chi diamine state parlando?


di gerardo.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> di gerardo.


oh e chi l'e' Gerardo?

Comunque se devo penzare all'uomo piu' viscido che abbia visto... mi viene in mente il tizio che stata dalla DeFilippi  a cercare una ragazza... quell'uomo mi dava il vomito...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> oh e chi l'e' Gerardo?
> 
> Comunque se devo penzare all'uomo piu' viscido che abbia visto... mi viene in mente il tizio che stata dalla DeFilippi  a cercare una ragazza... quell'uomo mi dava il vomito...


gerard depardieu, che al di là della panza, ha una faccia e uno sguardo molto dolci e intensi. Ed è uno che sa godersi la vita senza tante rootture di coglioni.
Questo mi piace.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gerard depardieu, che al di là della panza, ha una faccia e uno sguardo molto dolci e intensi. Ed è uno che sa godersi la vita senza tante rootture di coglioni.
> Questo mi piace.


Preferisco Jean Reno'...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gerard depardieu, che al di là della panza, ha una faccia e uno sguardo molto dolci e intensi. Ed è uno che sa godersi la vita senza tante rootture di coglioni.
> Questo mi piace.


'spetta... che poi non vorrei che parlaimo e nun ce capaimo... anche a me Gerardo mi piace una cifra! Anzi, per parecchio l'ho identificato come il "tipo" d'uomo che piace a me!

Poi con un torello di tal fatta c'ho vissuto qualche anno ed "modello" è scaduto.

Comprì?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'spetta... che poi non vorrei che parlaimo e nun ce capaimo... anche a me Gerardo mi piace una cifra! Anzi, per parecchio l'ho identificato come il "tipo" d'uomo che piace a me!
> 
> Poi con un torello di tal fatta c'ho vissuto qualche anno ed "modello" è scaduto.
> 
> Comprì?


comprì.
ehm, e dell'ex torello si sa più niente?


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comprì.
> ehm, e dell'ex torello si sa più niente?


Un bjoux!

Figlio unico di madre vedova, è rientrato in Italia (questi ultimi anni s'era trasferito ai caraibi x lavoro) s'è spaccato una gamba e le ultime notizie lo vogliono a spurgare come un lumacone in un letto di dolore.
45 anni molto usati e tenuti piuttosto male, una madre con una salute di ferro che lo batterà al traguardo, svariate psicopatologie ad intermittenza... Interessa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Citofonare Lupa.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un bjoux!
> 
> Figlio unico di madre vedova, è rientrato in Italia (questi ultimi anni s'era trasferito ai caraibi x lavoro) s'è spaccato una gamba e le ultime notizie lo vogliono a spurgare come un lumacone in un letto di dolore.
> 45 anni molto usati e tenuti piuttosto male, una madre con una salute di ferro che lo batterà al traguardo, svariate psicopatologie ad intermittenza... Interessa?
> ...


'nsomma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




almeno sano


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Un bjoux!
> 
> Figlio unico di madre vedova, è rientrato in Italia (questi ultimi anni s'era trasferito ai caraibi x lavoro) s'è spaccato una gamba e le ultime notizie lo vogliono a spurgare come un lumacone in un letto di dolore.
> 45 anni molto usati e tenuti piuttosto male, una madre con una salute di ferro che lo batterà al traguardo, svariate psicopatologie ad intermittenza... Interessa?
> ...


Gli hai fatto una macumba, o ha fatto tutto da sè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS Figlio unico di madre vedova....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

No grazie... meglio mostro il culo in chat...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli hai fatto una macumba, o ha fatto tutto da sè?


Autodidatta!

Un vero campione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













La tristezza è che se certi aspetti, non proprio amabili, quando ci siamo messi insieme erano affascinanti (capirai, lui aveva 33 anni) oggi sono indubbiamente grotteschi!

Ecco, lui è uno di quelli che non hanno fatto l'aggiornamento.
Gli uomini che si avvicinano ai 50 e fan finta di averne 20 sono tristissimi.


----------



## brugola (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Autodidatta!
> 
> Gli uomini che si avvicinano ai 50 e fan finta di averne 20 sono tristissimi.


altri di dietro liceo davanti museo...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No grazie... meglio mostro il culo in chat...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


>



Che credi sono una donna emancipata io...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Già. La gioventù consente molte cose. pure alle donne , si intende.


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che credi sono una donna emancipata io...


Infatti è ora di finirla con tutti questi pudori...e che sarà mai....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Autodidatta!
> 
> 
> Gli uomini che si avvicinano ai 50 e fan finta di averne 20 sono tristissimi.


e le donne no?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che credi sono una donna emancipata io...


Compliments!!! Pure io sarei emancipata... è che il mio non ci sta... questione di taglia!!!!


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Compliments!!! Pure io sarei emancipata... è che il mio non ci sta... questione di taglia!!!!


Allarghiamo lo schermo...eppoi c'è sempre il davanzale, volendo....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. La gioventù consente molte cose. pure alle donne , si intende.


Eh. Poi però bisogna che ogni tanto ti registri, no?

Io ogni tanto mi controllo... per vedere se delle volte la faccio fuori dal vaso.....

A parte che già il corpo ti indirizza invecchiando, verso i ritmi più giusti.

Ma metti che uno è sordo...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Compliments!!! Pure io sarei emancipata... è che il mio non ci sta... questione di taglia!!!!



e che credi? che abbia importanza??


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. La gioventù consente molte cose. pure alle donne , si intende.


Dici? Con i miracoli della chirurgia plastica l'eta' non conta nulla... tanto per estendere la liberta' d'esperessione fino alla tomba...


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Allarghiamo lo schermo...eppoi c'è sempre il davanzale, volendo....



Mi sembrerebbe di essere un po' troppo invadente....


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh. Poi però bisogna che ogni tanto ti registri, no?
> 
> Io ogni tanto mi controllo... per vedere se delle volte la faccio fuori dal vaso.....
> 
> ...


Quando ero ragazzina facevo i capricci, battevo i piedi e lanciavo oggetti...faceva effetto, se non mi prendevano a sberle prima..Adesso dubito farebbe effetto...
Ogni età ha i suoi argomenti


----------



## Lettrice (17 Marzo 2008)

Ma quando mai invadente... ma invada Si'ora... inavda pure...


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai invadente... ma invada Si'ora... inavda pure...


Siamo donne di mondo.


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai invadente... ma invada Si'ora... inavda pure...



Eh... ma se mi paleso... faccio ombra e nessuna qui può prendere il sole!!!
Nun se pò fà ... nun se pò fà....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Abbiamo fatto il militare a Cuneo.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

*Siete....TROPPOOOOOO!!!*


----------



## Iris (17 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


Ma chi è quel bacerano che hai sull'avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Old Holly (17 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma chi è quel bacerano che hai sull'avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's bacerano????


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto il militare a Cuneo.
















  Lupa, nell'altro forum mi aveva accusato di avere i modi  un militare di una caserma di cuneo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








tutto il mondo è paese...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lupa, nell'altro forum mi aveva accusato di avere i modi un militare di una caserma di cuneo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non t'ho mai accusato di niente... al massimo t'ho dato della svergognata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... che poi sai... vorresti!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non t'ho mai accusato di niente... al massimo t'ho dato della svergognata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   c'ho un bel carattere e me ne fotto


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'ho un bel carattere e me ne fotto


e fottiamocene!ops...

io oggi sono troppo felice.....ho prenotato il mio volo per gli Stati Uniti!!!
Ovest degli Stati Uniti!!!

che belllllllllo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e fottiamocene!ops...
> 
> io oggi sono troppo felice.....ho prenotato il mio volo per gli Stati Uniti!!!
> Ovest degli Stati Uniti!!!
> ...


bello!! quando vai?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bello!! quando vai?


 
A fine estate...i primi 17 giorni di Settembre!!!

Mantre tra un mesetto...tour della Turchia....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A fine estate...i primi 17 giorni di Settembre!!!
> 
> Mantre tra un mesetto...tour della Turchia....


che chiulo


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che chiulo


SPetta che ti trovo l'avatar giusto!!!


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

Bonaseeeeeeeeeera!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bonaseeeeeeeeeera!


ahi maria, chi mi manca sei tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao mari'


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ahi maria, chi mi manca sei tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRANDE RINO

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUD_xJhfAA


























ciao Medu'


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> GRANDE RINO
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7YUD_xJhfAA
> 
> ...


grande davvero.
e....ma la colpa è di Maria, maria, maria... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per non parlare del bellissimo Maria I just loved a girl named Maria... di west side story.
nome ab-usato nelle canzoni d'amore


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> A fine estate...i primi 17 giorni di Settembre!!!
> 
> Mantre tra un mesetto...tour della Turchia....


Miiiii...la nostra ragazza con la valigia!!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ti dico di più, che poi vado. non credere che chi scomunica certi atteggiamenti poi sia meglio di chi li ostenta... nel senso che lascia perdere... fidati..
> per la serie fai di tutto e di più basta che non si sappia in giro...
> oppure c'è chi sta comodo in questo mondo di merda però con le spalle coperte e si cimenta in strali anti volgarità... non sapendo che a 500km ci sono donne che sono costrette a prostituirsi per mantenere i figli.
> vergogna senza meno a chi scrive certe oscenità spacciandole per verità assolute a favore delle donne. sput.


com'è che arrivi a questo grado di esasperazione?
ho come l'impressione anna , che tu debba  sentire addosso l'onere della parte bersagliata sempre e comunque.è bella questa passione che t'infiamma ma corri il rischio di sputare nel mucchio inopportunamente


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

*Anna*

A me sta bene combattere il mondo di merda che dici tu e l'ipocrisia...
Ma sei sicura che postare un culo in perizoma sia una modalità vincente? Oppure non sia un beceo adegamento a quella merda che tu vuoi combattere?
Dovresti pensarci


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> com'è che arrivi a questo grado di esasperazione?
> ho come l'impressione anna , che tu debba sentire addosso l'onere della parte bersagliata sempre e comunque.è bella questa passione che t'infiamma ma corri il rischio di sputare nel mucchio inopportunamente


nessun onere e nessuna parte sbagliata. io sono per il vivi e lascia vivere.
non mi cambia la vita la vista di un culo o un perizoma, anche perché mi riterrei un po' stupida io a farmi condizionare da una foto...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> A me sta bene combattere il mondo di merda che dici tu e l'ipocrisia...
> Ma sei sicura che postare un culo in perizoma sia una modalità vincente? Oppure non sia un beceo adegamento a quella merda che tu vuoi combattere?
> Dovresti pensarci


ma sai, io parto dal principio che io non so chi sei e come sei, ma nemmeno tu sai chi sono e come sono... questo per dire che non so quello che volevo dire, ma più o meno il senso è questo: dovremmo smetterla di adeguarci all'idea che gli uomini hanno di noi. ci hanno rotto per millenni nonne e mamme su come dovremmo essere per un uomo.
ecco, io mi sono rotta che le donne si adeguino a quello che gli uomini pensano di loro. e non parlo solo di sesso, ma anche di quello che succede in ambito lavorativo ecc.
se mostri le tette o la pancia sei una facile?
ma scherziamo o cosa?
dai usciamo da questa mentalità...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Marzo 2008)

Ma scusa ma tu ti presenti a lavoro con le tette di fuori? Che cazzo posso anche tralasciare l'essere facile o meno... sicuramente NON e' professionale ne attinente al contesto *lavoro*... come non e' attinente a questo forum... per rompere gli schemi bisogna avere profonda conscenza degli stessi... altrimenti si passa realmente da coglione patetiche!!!

Essere emancipata non e' mettere in mostra una figa rasata per fare scalpore... !!!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma scusa ma tu ti presenti a lavoro con le tette di fuori? Che cazzo posso anche tralasciare l'essere facile o meno... sicuramente NON e' professionale ne attinente al contesto *lavoro*... come non e' attinente a questo forum... per rompere gli schemi bisogna avere profonda conscenza degli stessi... altrimenti si passa realmente da coglione patetiche!!!
> 
> Essere emancipata non e' mettere in mostra una figa rasata per fare scalpore... !!!


mostrare le tette nel senso di una scollatura audace... o le gambe se indossi gonne cortissime. 
ma che discorsi fai.. un avatar cosa ti cambia poi? una figa rasata o no...ma cosa ti cambia... visto che siamo in un forum...
a me non fa né caldo né freddo...  proprio zero.
adesso poi potete stare ancora più tranquille, visto che gli avatar della 101 potranno vederli solo quelli che transiteranno in quel luogo di perdizione.
problema risolto.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessun onere e nessuna parte sbagliata. io sono per il vivi e lascia vivere.
> non mi cambia la vita la vista di un culo o un perizoma, anche perché mi riterrei un po' stupida io a farmi condizionare da una foto...


forse non ho capito la questione ma non credo che il discorso sia su queste basi.
certo mi chiedo se tutto l'anticonformismo di cui molti si fanno vanto sia tutto qui..ed  è ben poco 
possibile che l'anternativa alla banalità sia solo il sesso?
personalmente non mi scandalizzo, diciamo che mi annoio


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

Piccola riflessione

Tutti sappiamo che viviamo in un mondo fatto di "Immagini" ... mai come oggi l'immagine e' stata tanto importante, e' comunicazione/informazione/partecipazione/contatto

Ho trovato questo video che trovo molto interessante:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iheE703VRzU



* Siete ancora convinti/e che l'Immagine non e' Importante?*


----------



## Lettrice (18 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mostrare le tette nel senso di una scollatura audace... o le gambe se indossi gonne cortissime.
> ma che discorsi fai.. un avatar cosa ti cambia poi? una figa rasata o no...ma cosa ti cambia... visto che siamo in un forum...
> a me non fa né caldo né freddo...  proprio zero.
> adesso poi potete stare ancora più tranquille, visto che gli avatar della 101 potranno vederli solo quelli che transiteranno in quel luogo di perdizione.
> problema risolto.


Guarda che hanno fatto tutto loro...ed e' stato Admin a dire che non potevano!!!!

Leggi o spari a cazzo!!!???? E' stato detto che onestamente non fregava un cazzo a nessuno degli avatar... mi fa pena solo chi abbia necessita' di "provocare" (chi o cosa poi non si sa') per far parlare di se... e' per fare le cavolo di vittime!!!!

Ma voi state sclerando... parlate di liberta' uno apre un thread...e BHUM!!! La liberta' va anche sostenuta... sei libera allora vai e rompere le balle... visto che quel thread non dovrebbe colpire la "sensibilita'" di uno spirito libero e consapevole!!!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Però... me la fate una cortesia? Me lo dite che cosa è successo esattamente?


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> forse non ho capito la questione ma non credo che il discorso sia su queste basi.
> certo mi chiedo se tutto l'anticonformismo di cui molti si fanno vanto sia tutto qui..ed è ben poco
> possibile che l'anternativa alla banalità sia solo il sesso?
> personalmente non mi scandalizzo, diciamo che mi annoio


E' quello che penso anche io. Non trovo che mostrare sederi o tette sia sintomo di anticonformismo...tutt'altro...è il richiamo più banale ed usato possibile...che cosa si vede in in genere in televisione o nelle pubblicità? Niente altro che ragazzotte svestite...


----------



## Iris (18 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sai, io parto dal principio che io non so chi sei e come sei, ma nemmeno tu sai chi sono e come sono... questo per dire che non so quello che volevo dire, ma più o meno il senso è questo: dovremmo smetterla di adeguarci all'idea che gli uomini hanno di noi. ci hanno rotto per millenni nonne e mamme su come dovremmo essere per un uomo.
> ecco, io mi sono rotta che le donne si adeguino a quello che gli uomini pensano di loro. e non parlo solo di sesso, ma anche di quello che succede in ambito lavorativo ecc.
> se mostri le tette o la pancia sei una facile?
> ma scherziamo o cosa?
> dai usciamo da questa mentalità...


Non dico che chi mette un avatar con culo e tette è facile, anzi secondo me nella realtà cammina conciata come una talebana, e qui si sfoga. Dico solo che non è un granchè arricchente...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

Questa storia del vivi e lascia vivere non ha senso nel contesto di questa discussione.
Grazie al piffero. Allora non si discuterebbe di niente..
Quello che non capisco è l'accanimento e il parlare di libertà in un contesto così.
Libertà di cosa? E di cosa stiamo discutendo?? Evidentemente   pochi hanno letto bene,  io ho citato un comportamento virtuale di bloggers e di donne in internet  che offrono un'immagine di se stesse che A ME non piace, A ME non sembra sensata e mi sembra svilire l'intera sfera delle donne. Ad altri no. Pace.
Da qui mettersi a discutere sulla libertà mi sembra ce ne corra e se permetti Anna, come tu hai la libertà di dire la tua io dico la mia anche su questo.
A me dell'avatar con la passera o le tette in bell'esposizione non me ne frega una cippa e non sto' a giudicare una persona dall'avatar ma da quello che dice, scrive, pensa. Ho messo gli avatar più stravaganti, da sordi/dentone  a tina pica, dal cartone animato al bacio del film a vivien leigh. Che vuol dire? Che mi rappresento in quelle immagini? No, però mettere la passera e le tette la trovo solo una triste provocazione e un farsi notare che mi mette pena ma ci dormo  ugualmente la notte... Rilevavo solo quello. Se poi non è così pace e bene fratelli. Che per contrapporre la mia opinione si ricorra ad aggettivi come bigotta, santa, intollerante o che limito la libertà altrui mi stimola  da ridere e basta.
Che una cazzata come questa Anna ti faccia così imbestialire e tuonare mi fa sorridere e un po' preoccupare . Per le cose importanti che fai??


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non dico che chi mette un avatar con culo e tette è facile, anzi secondo me nella realtà cammina conciata come una talebana, e qui si sfoga. Dico solo che non è un granchè arricchente...


sarò squallida, ma io continuo a pensare che dietro un nick tanto malizioso ci sia un roito frustrato...
oh..poi magari mi sbaglio


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessun onere e nessuna parte sbagliata. io sono per il vivi e lascia vivere.
> non mi cambia la vita la vista di un culo o un perizoma, anche perché mi riterrei un po' stupida io a farmi condizionare da una foto...


infatti... vivi e lascia vivere... se non ti cambia la vita un culo o un perizoma... perchè te la cambia un commento sul culo o sul perizoma? Che genere di libertà stai sostenendo allora... la "libertà del chi la pensa come me"?
In altro thread ti lamenti che vi vengano a leggere... e poi stai qui a leggere e cercare il pelo nell'uovo?
Vivi e lascia vivere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sappi che ai moderatori non è arrivata nessuna segnalazione di fastidio sulla questione avatar se non da utente della sezione non moderata. Pensa un po'!
Infatti si era detto all'Admin di non mettere nessuna "pezza" perchè non ce n'era proprio nessun bisogno. 
Se poi il bisogno è nato per i motori di ricerca ecc... è un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Sappi che ai moderatori non è arrivata nessuna segnalazione di fastidio sulla questione avatar se non da utente della sezione non moderata. Pensa un po'!
> Infatti si era detto all'Admin di non mettere nessuna "pezza" perchè non ce n'era proprio nessun...


..quindi è un utente della 101 che si lamenta degli avatar ??


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

beh i tuoi, brugola.....
non c'è rispetto


----------



## brugola (18 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> beh i tuoi, brugola.....


non mi puoi dire niente!!! casti e regolari....
ho un pò la mancanza del cono...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ..quindi è un utente della 101 che si lamenta degli avatar ??


rob de mat


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti... vivi e lascia vivere... se non ti cambia la vita un culo o un perizoma... perchè te la cambia un commento sul culo o sul perizoma? Che genere di libertà stai sostenendo allora... la "libertà del chi la pensa come me"?
> In altro thread ti lamenti che vi vengano a leggere... e poi stai qui a leggere e cercare il pelo nell'uovo?
> Vivi e lascia vivere
> 
> ...


e dove, di grazia, avrei scritto che non voglio che qualcuno ci venga a leggere?
ho, casomai, espresso un certo disgusto per i cloni.
su tutto il resto lascio andare, con il piacere calmo e sereno, che una discussione giunta realmente al termine, lascia.


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ..quindi è un utente della 101 che si lamenta degli avatar ??


non esattamente, ha segnalato come offensivo un post che non apprezzava certo tipo di avatar.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non esattamente, ha segnalato come offensivo un post che non apprezzava certo tipo di avatar.


attentato alla libertà di chi non apprezza certi avatar quindi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















ok, ok, stavo scherzando


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2008)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> e dove, di grazia, avrei scritto che non voglio che qualcuno ci venga a leggere?
> ho, casomai, espresso un certo disgusto per i cloni.
> su tutto il resto lascio andare, con il piacere calmo e sereno, che una discussione giunta realmente al termine, lascia.


che poi ti scaldi tanto ma ti porti in giro berlinguer e non il tuo culo;
si evince che sai benissimo cosa si vuol dire


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti... vivi e lascia vivere... se non ti cambia la vita un culo o un perizoma... perchè te la cambia un commento sul culo o sul perizoma? Che genere di libertà stai sostenendo allora... la "libertà del chi la pensa come me"?
> In altro thread ti lamenti che vi vengano a leggere... e poi stai qui a leggere e cercare il pelo nell'uovo?
> Vivi e lascia vivere
> 
> ...



NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













































































































​


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non esattamente, ha segnalato come offensivo un post che non apprezzava certo tipo di avatar.



Non e' "amante" dell'Arte


----------



## oscuro (18 Marzo 2008)

*Il punto*

IL punto è che ognuno è libero di venire nella 101 e leggere, ci mancherebbe...e non è neanche la questione dei cloni....io non lo ritengo un problema...non capisco e non capiamo il venirci in anonimato....clonarsi per paura di esser giudicati....questo è veramente incomprensibile...!!Giudicati da chi e per cosa poi?Poi se c'è l'utente sciocco che si scandalizza per gli avatar...e vabbè il mondo è pieno di ipocriti e perbenisti....!!!


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dove, di grazia, avrei scritto che non voglio che qualcuno ci venga a leggere?
> ho, casomai, espresso un certo disgusto per i cloni.
> su tutto il resto lascio andare, con il piacere calmo e sereno, che una discussione giunta realmente al termine, lascia.


Credo su Comunicazioni... non ricordo bene... sì i cloni che leggono...
Con serenità anche da parte mia


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Marzo 2008)

*Lupa...*

Bellissima l'aggiunta che hai fatto alla tua firma!!!


----------



## La Lupa (18 Marzo 2008)

Nè?


----------



## Iris (19 Marzo 2008)

Boh...io nella stanza 101 non ci sono proprio andata...nè come Iris, nè come clone. Non ho alcuna voglia di clonarmi.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Boh...io nella stanza 101 non ci sono proprio andata...nè come Iris, nè come clone. Non ho alcuna voglia di clonarmi.


Nemmeno io... immagino che si mastichi filosofia e si distilli lingua italiana...


----------



## Old Holly (19 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nemmeno io... immagino che si mastichi filosofia e si distilli lingua italiana...


Io immagino vaste distese di correzioni in rosso come campi di papaveri...
(Oggi mi sento molto romantica)
















Buongiorno a tutti!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2008)

'giorno Holly... belli i papaveri!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nemmeno io... immagino che si mastichi filosofia e si distilli lingua italiana...





Holly ha detto:


> Io immagino vaste distese di correzioni in rosso come campi di papaveri...
> (Oggi mi sento molto romantica)
> 
> 
> ...





























Buongiorno a te Holly!!


----------

